# Digital Seed - Season 1, Pilot (Cyberpunk M&M PbP)



## Evil Ujio (Feb 12, 2005)

*Digital Seed*

_Prologue_

Freedom…

Century City was a marvel to behold, a true wired city of tomorrow, where man and machine coexisted to create a new society, a society of the future where being a thinking being was quickly become less and less unique.  Where the idealism and fears of yesterday are replaced by the cold, harsh reality of progress, yet somewhere in this mess the soul of humanity had waned.  Where exploitation of the artificial was simple a way of life; man had created life in his image and had put it to work to make his life easier.

He would soon find peace…

The core of the city was a concrete, steel, and glass jungle of wealth and corruption, where the true power behind the purely figurehead mayor dwelled.  The mountain fortress of VSC Tower loomed over the city like a brooding giant, as if to survey to his claim on the land and the fearing masses that huddled below.  Aerodynes glided through the night sky, many of them hired security forces to aid in the defense of the wealthy corporate entities that crowded into the core.  Living in the shadow of the core was the Gray City, the wasteland of human refuse and poor that made up the majority of the cities vast populace, but even they were wired, and technology marched ever onward.

The light was coming faster now…

But this summer night was like any other in Century City, cool and almost calm, almost peaceful.  But those that knew the way of things could see the calm was artificial, enforced by an omnipresent police force under the pay of whatever agency could afford to hire them… sadly there were few “good cops” left to protect and serve.  But perhaps the people had long given up on a just system, and instead turned to heroes in the shadows individuals whop for whatever reason have taken the law into their own hands, who work both for and against the corporate machine, in a battle where the only true currency was information…

Could she forgive him for what he had done?

*October 12th, 2032*
_Century City, 0900 local time_

The pulse of the city beats at a constant rhythm, things change, the news is plainly ordinary with traffic reports, local crime reports, and of course the vivacious weather android Suzy-9, tings are as they always are, plastic, digital, and clean.  Covering the dirt and grime that lies just under the skin…

_Give a brief intro of your character and what they are doing at this time in the morning, if anything… and I will take it from there.  It can be assumed that you all know each other and have either worked together or know of each other’s work and have decided to join forces… either way I encourage you to have fun._


----------



## Elfy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala’s dark blue sedan rushes through the streets of the Grey City as she rapidly nears the Water Margin District with three security cars hot on her tail. Her four male passengers wear ski masks and hold handguns while she herself wears what appears to be light clothing on the outside, but in reality is reinforced with space-age materials that form a protective layer underneath. Her passengers nervously look about though the polarized windows as they are driven quickly through the streets and zip around other vehicles, make quick turns, and otherwise are driven with great urgency. She takes a suddenly right turn and quickly goes up an on-ramp and onto a freeway. She calls out to her passengers, "Grab your tails!" as she presses a button and guns her engine. Her sedan experiences a dramatic boost of speed from its now active supercharger and the car practically flies down the freeway as she skillfully weaves it through traffic. Still, while she is rapidly putting distance between her and her pursuers, she isn’t fast enough to outrun their radios. A light security helicopter suddenly rises over the side of the raised freeway and attempts to position itself in her path and open its guns on her.

Her passengers cry out in surprise while she pouts and says, "Oh, poopie," as she presses another button, sending another surge of raw power through her sedan’s engine that forces everyone’s head back against their head-rests as nitrous oxide further boosts the already supercharged engine’s power. With her sudden burst of speed, she manages to rocket under and past the helicopter just before it can bar her path and bring its guns to bare. She zooms down the freeway, outrunning the pursuing helicopter, and powers down her supercharger as she takes an off-ramp into Water Margin District.

She quickly weaves her way though several side roads and alleys before she pulls into a warehouse where another car is waiting with a single driver. She pulls over beside it and finally stops. Her passengers get out and one tosses her an envelope. She **_Purrs_** while smiling and gives him a wink. She flips though it quickly, revealing it to be cash, and then puts it in her glove compartment. While waiting, she quickly presses a series of buttons. One button rotates her license plate to a different one, a second button changes her car’s paint job from dark blue to dark red, and a third button depolarizes her windshields so that they can easily be seen though from the outside. After they shut her car doors and remove their merchandise, or more accurately their ill-gotten gains, she turns around in a 'U'-turn and then drives out of the warehouse. Hardly a moment later, she drives past two security cars driving fast down the road – possible in pursuit of her, but with her car’s 'make-over', she goes unrecognized as they drive by obliviously. She smiles as she vocalizes a cute little **_Myah_** noise of happiness.


----------



## threshel (Feb 16, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Yes, fifteen minutes, please."  Kluge smiled from behind the mismatched lenses of his sunglasses.  He'd gotten the call right on schedule.  These guys may be brutes, but they were puctual brutes.  The pretty asian girl behind the counter smiled back and took his money, then handed him a token.  He nodded his bald head, and made his way back into the dimly lit interior, amid the loud music that was supposed to cover the cacophony of twitching, kicking, and tourettes-like barks that emitted from behind the privacy screens that shielded nearly half the booths.  A young asian man caught his eye, but Kluge waved the attendant off, mouthing the word _buffer_.  The attendant nodded, and left him be.  Kluge idly wondered if he was the pretty girl's brother or husband.  _Husband, probably,_ he thought, _they don't look enough alike._

Kluge sat at the booth, fed the slot it's token, and jacked in.  He remained as still as he could while he waited for his brain to adjust to the flood of information.  His toes twitched, and the ringing in his ears picked up.  His bio-buffer took care of most interface problems, but public nodes nearly always had filthy signals.  At least he didn't need the straps.

While he could net from nearly anywhere, one did _not_ conduct this kind of business over a traceable, identifiable transceiver.  Kluge was about to conduct one of his favorites: digital fencing.  He took a few nanoseconds to steal a succession of nodes, and set up a bounce routine to throw off traceback.    Then he sat on the last node until the serial numbers started to pour in.  As each poured in, he sent a forged bank request for authenticity and when the stolen property alerts came down the line, he piggybacked a virus on the acknowledgements that would change the numbers in their database then self-delete.  Not only would that serial number never generate another alert, but the security forces would be tearing off to some cross-town bank looking for the thieves.  They would find bewildered bank employees, but no criminals.  The trick was completing all the numbers before the security forces and bank employees figured out they were being duped.  Beads of sweat broke out on his face as his eyes REM danced beneath their lids.  The guy feeding the optical scanner was competent, at least, and the numbers were coming at a brisk pace.  They were done in nine minutes.  Kluge acknowledged completion and the transfer of payment to his placeholder account, then backed out of his node chain and built another to launder his payment.  That took five minutes, but was largely a routine process.

Even with the shades, Kluge squinted with the transition to morning light outside.  He grinned in spite of it.  He jacked back in through his transceiver, and walked down the street to a noodle vendor for a hot cup.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 18, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala eases by the security with no fear of reprisal, they continue past in a blur as a security robot patrols the street corner, ever alert as citizens of the Water District walk briskly in the morning rush, the streets were filled with bikers, rickshaws, and classy sedans.

Kirala hears the persistent sound of an incoming message on her cell phone, from a contact she knew of as Kitsumi, the same one that had set her up with this just completed job.  Kitsumi was a fox moreau with some nebulous ties to the Brass Orchid; he was smart, charming, and utterly mercenary and had a gift for hearing about the right jobs for the right people.

*Kluge*

The old vendor, Grandpa Hun, had run this business for years and his stand gave off the appearance of a rickety bamboo contraption that was straining under the bulk of Grandpa Hun had some of the best noodles in all of the Water District.  He smiled a two tooth smile to Kluge, “Morning, shall it be the usual,” already spooning some noodles into a bowl for the skillful hacker.

A holographic display just under the sign for the noodle stand displayed a news feed from the local Century City Morning Crew.  They were rattling on about the traffic and the upcoming Presidential elections in November between incumbent President Dana Lewis and Democratic hopeful Theodore Williams.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 19, 2005)

*Kirala*

As she drives down over the various roads of the Water Margin District, passing by the various pedestrians, Kirala reaches over and presses a button on her stereo system and Hispanic flavored music starts to play over her sedan’s quality speakers.

She thinks.oO("_Alimento ahora,_") as she notices several restaurants coming up, but then her cell phone rings a silly little melody of cat meows. She exclaims, "Myooo?" and then pulls it out of her jacket pocket and answers it, "Sí. Hola."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 20, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> As she drives down over the various roads of the Water Margin District, passing by the various pedestrians, Kirala reaches over and presses a button on her stereo system and Hispanic flavored music starts to play over her sedan’s quality speakers.
> 
> She thinks.oO("_Alimento ahora,_") as she notices several restaurants coming up, but then her cell phone rings a silly little melody of cat meows. She exclaims, "Myooo?" and then pulls it out of her jacket pocket and answers it, "Sí. Hola."




“Hola chica,” Kitsumi says with a bad Spanish accent, “girlfriend I got something absolutely fabulous for you, once I heard it I knew it would be just purrrrfect for you,” he says accenting the purr.  

“Get your crew together, and meet me at my club as soon as possible, I got a client you just have to have to meet, okay?” just as Kitsumi finishes her sentence a black sports sedan slides out in front of Kirala’s vehicle, blocking her path.

The door swings open; it is Detective Takashi, one of the actual few good cops left on the force and a constant thorn in Kirala’s side.  He has never busted her for anything yet, but she suspects he knows that she is more then just a pretty face.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala quickly slows to a stop while she replies to Kitsumi, "Oh. Hello there. Ummm...sí. Kirala must go now...bad company. Bye Bye." She hangs up and puts her cell phone back into her jacket.

She pushes a button and it lowers down her electric window on the driver’s side. She pokes out her head and says to the aggressive driver with a cute little smiley face, "Oh, you are a bad driver, no? You might cause an accident. Myooo?" Hispanic music continues playing while her engine idles.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 20, 2005)

*Mr. Black*

Harô Najema awoke slowly to the buzzing of his alarm "*…ya, ya… I'm up… blast should not have had those extra rounds last night… heads going to play for that all day…*" he mutters to himself. Slowly he draws himself up on the bed and shuts the buzzing off. 

Looking around at his small apartment he thinks back over the last little _job_ that he had. Bunch of suits with too much time on their hands. First thing he starts his morning exercising and stretching to get the feelings back into his limbs. Then to the bathroom to shower and shave, feeling a bit better for it. Glancing at his reflecting in the minor, his steel-gray cyberreplacement eyes looking back at him. Finally cleaning his Colt-Miltz 11mm Heavy Pistol, disassembling and putting it back together in less then five minutes. 

Finally some stim-coff and tofu breakfast and Harô is starting to feel human again.


----------



## threshel (Feb 21, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Yes, the usual, please."  Kluge gave the old man a smile as he accepted the cup and sticks.  "It smells good today."  He paid, and swiveled around on the stool to lean his back against the counter.  Blowing on the noodles to cool them, he watched traffic, while keeping an ear on Gramp's holo.

Through his transceiver, Kluge checked his mail and opened a chat channel, then began browsing the net as he ate.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 21, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Yes, the usual, please."  Kluge gave the old man a smile as he accepted the cup and sticks.  "It smells good today."  He paid, and swiveled around on the stool to lean his back against the counter.  Blowing on the noodles to cool them, he watched traffic, while keeping an ear on Gramp's TV.
> 
> Through his transceiver, Kluge checked his mail and opened a chat channel, then began browsing the net as he ate.




The bowl of noodles is tasty and warm as Kluge sets to eating and enjoying the insipid morning show.  Grandpa Hun smiles and attends to another customer, showing them his two tooth smile as he fixes another bowl of noodles.

Kluge gets a digital voice message from an unknown contact, a female voice, “Morning, impressive job with the banks this morning… any chance your skills would be for hire?”

*Haro*

Haro notices that there is a message on his machine.  The morning is cool in Century City and beyond the sound of the city, muted through the walls, it seems somewhat peaceful and almost beautiful.

*Kirala*

Detective Takashi leans into the window flashing his badge, “Kirala, why am I not surprised to find you prowling the streets.  I mean a car chase with one of the best drivers I have ever seen with a sedan similar to this one… just happens to evade capture…”

He pauses for effect, “But I am not saying that you were involved or anything like that, I mean not someone as innocent as you but if you happened to see anything, it would be in your best interest to let me know.”


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mr. Black*

Harô hits the play-back button and watches the message, yawking to himself to try and keep awake until the sim-caf kicks in


----------



## Elfy (Feb 22, 2005)

*Kirala*

While giving the detective her best cutesy face look, Kirala answers back, "Kirala likes prowling around; there are many interesting things to see and yummy food to eat here, myah. Oh? Is that so?" She makes a cute little "Hmmm," noise as she puts one finger up to her lips and appears to 'ponder' cutely a moment before replying back brightly, "No. Kirala does not remember seeing fast driving bad people today." She smiles cutely at Detective Takashi and her tail wiggles about on the seat. She adds, "Kirala’s tummy making noise." She grins cutely, waiting for the detective to be done and unblock her path to the restaurants just up ahead.


----------



## threshel (Feb 22, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Kluge gets a digital voice message from an unknown contact, a female voice, “Morning, impressive job with the banks this morning… any chance your skills would be for hire?”




Kludge slurps noodles, swallows,  and records a reply. 
"Always, but not indiscrimanately.  My services are for those I can trust."  Kludge tilts his head back to drain the last of the broth, and sets the cup on the counter.  He wipes his mouth clean with a napkin, and continues. "For instance.  This so-called 'bank job.'  How is it that you heard _my_ name in association with it?"  Kluge closes the message, and sends.

He catches Gramp's eye, smiles, and taps his cup with a chopstick.  "More, please."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 24, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kludge slurps noodles, swallows,  and records a reply.
> "Always, but not indiscrimanately.  My services are for those I can trust."  Kludge tilts his head back to drain the last of the broth, and sets the cup on the counter.  He wipes his mouth clean with a napkin, and continues. "For instance.  This so-called 'bank job.'  How is it that you heard _my_ name in association with it?"  Kluge closes the message, and sends.
> 
> He catches Gramp's eye, smiles, and taps his cup with a chopstick.  "More, please."




“Please,” the voice continues, “you give me too little credit Kluge, you are good, but I am just a little bit better, besides if you are willing to hear me out I have a job for you,” she replies in a digital message.

Grandpa Hun nods and spoons more food into the bowl, with his two teeth smile.  On the hologram is a commercial for some soda drink with women on the beach and something about beach volleyball androids.

*Kirala*

Detective Takashi sighs, “Sure,” he produces a card, “but if anything-” he pauses in mid-sentence as if he hears something.  He shakes his head, “Looks like I got some work to do, you be careful, lots of dangerous folk out there…”

He turns and gets back into his car, he pulls out into traffic and is gone the way Kirala had just come.  Her path is unblocked, and the restaurants up ahead do smell quite good…

*Haro*

A message plays back, a clean almost mechanical male voice, “Meet at the Jade Fox for a job.  Be there at noon sharp.”


----------



## threshel (Feb 24, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge sits momentarily transfixed by the nubile androids on the holo, but the steamy goodness of fresh noodles brings him back to here and now.  He picks it up, and transmits another message before digging in.
"Very well.  You talk, I'll eat."


----------



## Elfy (Feb 24, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala smiles and waves the detective off while calling out cutely, "Bye bye now. Drive safely. Myah." She then drives to the nearest genuine Hispanic restaurant, as apposed to a fast food place like Taco Bell, but she makes sure to keep a watchful eye out to see if the detective’s vehicle actually left the area or if he just wants her to think that he did.

She pulls into the restaurant’s parking lot and parks her sedan someplace that has at least some shade, if any such place is available, and then she walks cheerfully towards the entrance door. She goes inside of the restaurant through the front entrance and goes about getting her a table that affords her the best view possible through the restaurant windows to see her car and the immediate area surrounding the restaurant so that she can keep a watchful eye out for the detective, should he circle back around, or for any other sign of surveillance or suspicious activity that might present itself.

She orders a small meal and drink.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mr. Black*

Harô raises an eyebrow at the message but shurging his shoulder, gets up and cleans his breakfast dishes. He sits down to watch some Vid and wastes some time pulling up maps of the area around where the Jade Fox is located, studing side streets and allyways etc. About an hour before he meeting he gets dressed, checks over his pistol one more time, before placing it in his shoulder holster and dons his black blastic-lined trenchcoat. Finally doning sunglasses he heads to the nearby monorail station and goes to Jade Fox.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Harô raises an eyebrow at the message but shurging his shoulder, gets up and cleans his breakfast dishes. He sits down to watch some Vid and wastes some time pulling up maps of the area around where the Jade Fox is located, studing side streets and allyways etc. About an hour before he meeting he gets dressed, checks over his pistol one more time, before placing it in his shoulder holster and dons his black blastic-lined trenchcoat. Finally doning sunglasses he heads to the nearby monorail station and goes to Jade Fox.




Haro walks through the door and is assaulted by the sight of two moreaus on a dance stage dancing in provocative motions, they seem to be either black cats or skunks, but either way they have a strangely alluring feminine charm…

Haro recognizes the proprietor of the Jade Fox, Kitsumi a well dressed fox moreau with a keen if all too conniving smile.  He was a local legend an information broker to the kind of people who needed the right kind of information.  He smiles, and approaches with a drink in hand, “So I take it Kirala got in contact with you Mr. Black?”

*Kluge*

“I thought you would listen,” she says, “alright, well I know you have the right credentials for the job.  So be a dear and go to the Jade Fox and ask for M.  Can you handle that?”

*Kirala*

The meal is good although the service is slow, and the server is less then cordial with you.  People stare at you, customers and staff alike, and all in all it isn’t as inviting an atmosphere as you had earlier surmised…


----------



## threshel (Feb 28, 2005)

Kluge sends an acknowledgement around the last mouthful of noodles, then steps of the stool and flags the next cab, carriage, or rickshaw that goes by.
"The Jade Fox."


----------



## Elfy (Feb 28, 2005)

*Kirala*

As she enjoys her little meal and keeps a sharp eye out towards any old school surveillance methods, Kirala gives Harô a telephone call to his home phone, but, since all she gets is his answering machine, she just leaves a little message on it, "Myoh. Kirala wants date now. Please reach Kirala or be at date place soon. Bye bye. Myah." Of course 'date' and 'date place' were pre-established codes between them and meant that Kitsuni has them a job offer and they should get over to the Jade Fox as soon as possible.

OOC: If Harô has a cellphone, she'll call it also and say the same thing as she does to Kluge below.

Similarly, she gives Kluge the same call, and when he picks up, she says to him "Kirala wants date now at date place. Myoh?"

OOC: Similarly, if all she gets an answering machine with Kludge, she'll leave the same message as she did with Harô above.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 2, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge sends an acknowledgement around the last mouthful of noodles, then steps of the stool and flags the next cab, carriage, or rickshaw that goes by.
> "The Jade Fox."




Kluge arrives at the Jade Fox, and sees several moreaus of various hybrids milling outside.  They give him a suspicious look as he gets out of the rickshaw, many of them exchanging less then happy words with each other before turning their eyes back to Kluge.

*Kirala*

_I will leave the decision to Kluge if he gets your call… so feel free Kluge to take the call if you like._

*Elsewhere*

“Just another day at the office eh Detective?” the balding officer smirks as he leads Detective Takashi to the body.  Splinters and blades of glass encircle the body, tinged with dark crimson, pooling around the corpse.

“Looks like your standard cut and dry, jumper,” the bald officer nods.

Detective Takashi ignores the comment and inspects the body, a middle aged Caucasian male in his early forties with a familiar if now marred face.  He puts on gloves and slowly searches the pockets, before the nametag catches his eyes.

“Dr. Jared Hieman,” the detective reads aloud, “top robotics scientist for VSC and Artificial Intelligence pioneer; wow this will be bad press for VSC especially on the eve of the rollout of their next generation androids…”

The balding officer shrugs, “The press has been informed, we have strict orders to keep this as quiet as possible.  So I doubt it will affect anything.”  Detective Takashi sighs as he continues to look over the body, not really wanting to press the issue and just stick to doing what he did best, solving cases.

Detective Takashi pauses for a moment as a small piece of paper crinkled between the scientists fingers caught his eye.  He slips out unnoticed and is able to analyze the paper in seconds thanks to some subtle enhancements to his eyes.  There was a short phrase on the paper, “Forgive me Ann”.


----------



## threshel (Mar 3, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> "Kirala wants date now at date place. Myoh?"




Recognizing Kirala's phone ID, Kluge takes the call.  From the sound, he's traveling by rickshaw.
"Yes, I understand."  Kluge leans back in the rickshaw looking puzzled, but a little smile plays on his face in spite of it.  "See you there, pretty pretty."



> Kluge arrives at the Jade Fox, and sees several moreaus of various hybrids milling outside. They give him a suspicious look as he gets out of the rickshaw, many of them exchanging less then happy words with each other before turning their eyes back to Kluge.




Kluge plasters a blank expression on his face as he pays for the ride.  He unjacks his transceiver and disconnects from the net.
_No time to be distracted._
Kluge goes inside.


----------



## Elfy (Mar 3, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala gives Kluge a "Bye Bye. Myah," and puts her phone away. She stands up, says to the patrons and staff, "Bye Bye," and gives them a cute grin and little parting wave as she exits the restaurant. She walks out to her car and gives the area a quick look around after she gets into her sedan. She then drives off and over to the Jade Fox at a casual pace, obeying all the traffic rules, and driving safely to her destination. Once there, she parks her sedan in a good place, secures it, and enters the club with a cheerful expression and gat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 4, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala gives Kluge a "Bye Bye. Myah," and puts her phone away. She stands up, says to the patrons and staff, "Bye Bye," and gives them a cute grin and little parting wave as she exits the restaurant. She walks out to her car and gives the area a quick look around after she gets into her sedan. She then drives off and over to the Jade Fox at a casual pace, obeying all the traffic rules, and driving safely to her destination. Once there, she parks her sedan in a good place, secures it, and enters the club with a cheerful expression and gat.




Kirala walks in amidst waves and greetings from various moreau patrons; they all vie for her attention as she enters the Jade Fox.  The L-like structure lies at the heart of a moreau ghetto in the Gray City.  The club has an ostentatious green fox statue sitting out front of the main doors; the interior is clean and very metallic with wall-size monitors of computer images, several stages have dancers parading their scantily clad bodies for the patrons who enjoy drinks, food, and fellow moreau company.

Kitsumi smiles as he sees her and Kluge approach, “Hola chica, now you are a sight for sore eyes, I love the way you look, you always know how to make an entrance,” he grins wagging his bushy tail, “I am so pleased that you all could make it.”


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 4, 2005)

*Mr. Black*



			
				Kirala said:
			
		

> To Harô the same call, and when he picks up, she says to him "Kirala wants date now at date place. Myoh?"




Answering on the second ring Harô answers "*Hoi chica. Check. See ya then*"



> Harô walks through the door and is assaulted by the sight of two moreaus on a dance stage dancing in provocative motions, they seem to be either black cats or skunks, but either way they have a strangely alluring feminine charm…




Nothing he an't seen before. Where he not on 'the job' he might be more interested. But right now he is all business. 



> Harô recognizes the proprietor of the Jade Fox, Kitsumi a well dressed fox moreau with a keen if all too conniving smile. He was a local legend an information broker to the kind of people who needed the right kind of information. He smiles, and approaches with a drink in hand, “So I take it Kirala got in contact with you Mr. Black?”




Nodding his head, Harô adds with a slight bow "*Hia Kitsumi. Is she around?*"


----------



## Elfy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala beams with cheerfulness, and her colorful tail swings back and forth, as she sashays through the club. She cheerfully returns a bright, cutesy smile, a "Myah," and a little wave to those patrons and employees that greet her as she moves throughout the Jade Fox club seeking out its proprietor, Kitsumi. She’s wearing nice looking Latina-styled clothing that shows off her...qualities to their best.

She smiles as notices Klude likewise approaching and, as she comes upon Kitsumi and Harô already together, she greets all of them with a cutesy smile and says "Hola, muchachos. Myah." When Kitsumi’s comments to her appearance and style, she replies, "Mucho gracias," and giggles cheerfully.


----------



## threshel (Mar 6, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge smiles back to Kirala in spite of the tension he feels.  He is content to let her lead the way, and attract the attention.  When they reach Kitsumi and Harô, Kluge nods in greeting, but says nothing.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 7, 2005)

*Mr. Black*

Harô smiles and bows slightly when Kirala appears "*Radiant as always*" he adds with a slight smile. He also nods his head to Kluge, as way of acknowledgement. Looking back to Kitsumi he adds "*Who else has been invited to our... date? Are we all here?*"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 8, 2005)

Kitsumi smiles at Haro and raises a brow, “Mmm… mmm always so handsome too, I just love the company you keep Kirala.  But I don’t want to waste too much of your time, since I am assuming you are here on business,” he winks at Haro, “and not pleasure.”

“This way,” he gestures and leads them to a more private waiting booth, where a slim nondescript white male sits with a briefcase.  He wears thin spectacles and seems all business.  Kluge though can tell by his posture and tell-tale signs that this man is in fact some type of android, and not really a man at all.

The man-machine stands, “Greetings,” he says.

_As an aside I figured I should mention that most people have some type of man-machine interface on the back of their neck to easily process data and interact with computer terminals though keyboards exist many prefer to just jack in.  If you have any cybernetic hardware you already have a man-machine interface free of charge, if not then it is your choice, but it is rarer to not have one then to have one._


----------



## threshel (Mar 8, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge's eye's widen momentarily in surprise, or maybe glee.  He regains his composure, and nods to the android.  "Hello."
Kluge seems fascinated, and his eyes travel appraisingly over the life-like construct.  He fails to mention the "man's" true nature.

_







*OOC:*


Kluge likes tech, and he's having a geek moment.  I don't know how common androids are in this world, or if the android's nature is itself significant.  Could we get a little context for androids in this world?
Also, do you have any house rules for the Datalink power?  I only ask because it might be relevant very soon.













*OOC:*







_







*OOC:*


----------



## Elfy (Mar 8, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala smiles at Harô as he compliments her and then follows along with the group to meet the Mister Johnson in the private booth. When greeted by the Mister Johnson, she smiles cutely and gives him a friendly "Hello." She’s always a little nervous when meeting a new client for the first time since she doesn’t know what to expect. Although neither her expression nor posture give her away, her tail does - drooping down and hardly moving, but still, she manages to keep a cute little smile on her face as she listens to what the client has to propose.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 9, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge's eye's widen momentarily in surprise, or maybe glee.  He regains his composure, and nods to the android.  "Hello."
> Kluge seems fascinated, and his eyes travel appraisingly over the life-like construct.  He fails to mention the "man's" true nature.
> 
> _
> ...











*OOC:*




_*OOC:* Robots are very common in this “world”, and are a fact of everyday life especially an android constructed to interact with normal humans.  They give the semblance of life to put people at ease, but are only responding to advanced neural net protocols, they are “intelligent” and can learn and adapt but are not considered thinking beings by the general populace at large and are largely ignored and legally just considered to be property.  They come in many shapes and sizes and this version is generally considered a “doll” since it is made up to look like humans and act like people.  The *Datalink* power can be used to hack people with man-machine interfaces, and mind hacking is a documented crime, and one could use this power to hack computers as well.  But it is dangerous and takes great concentration to maintain.  Home Rules wise it works as described, with the added caveat it could affect people as well._

“I am pleased to meet you, please sit down,” the man-machine says, “I hope you are all doing well,” he says in an almost too cheery tone.


----------



## threshel (Mar 9, 2005)

*Kluge*

"And you, likewise." Kluge slides into the booth, never taking his eyes off the doll.  "Does your employer often deal through android agents?"

_







*OOC:*


 Thanks for the info.





_







*OOC:*
















*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 9, 2005)

*Mr. Black*

Harô nods his head and takes a seat, with his back to the wall if possible. He lets the others (especailly Kirala) due the talking. He watches there back, making sure this is not a setup. A little distrust is to be expected...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 9, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "And you, likewise." Kluge slides into the booth, never taking his eyes off the doll.  "Does your employer often deal through android agents?"
> 
> _
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




“Will that be a problem,” the doll replies, “my employer feels much safer distancing themselves from the vagaries and uncertainties of nasty business such as this.  But if it makes you feel better, you can call me Adam,” he nods to Kitsumi and he closes the door, sealing the room.

“Straight to business, my employer is prepared to pay each of you $50,000 in an untracked electronic transfer for your services.  Simple extraction and delivery of goods to a predetermined location, is this agreeable?”


----------



## Elfy (Mar 11, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala sits down in the booth and smiles cheerfully at the android out of habit even though he’s highly unlikely to be influenced any by her charm. She answers him cheerfully, "Kirala is well, Myah." Her tail lies on the seating beside her and is mostly still.

In regards to an android acting on behalf of the Mister Johnson, Kirala says, "Kirala doesn’t mind, 'Adam'. Myah." Upon hearing the job premise, Kirala asks cheerfully, "Data or physical? Dimensions and weight? Distance between get place and put place? Expected security and protection? Myah." She continues to smile as she waits for the additional basic information.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 11, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala sits down in the booth and smiles cheerfully at the android out of habit even though he’s highly unlikely to be influenced any by her charm. She answers him cheerfully, "Kirala is well, Myah." Her tail lies on the seating beside her and is mostly still.
> 
> In regards to an android acting on behalf of the Mister Johnson, Kirala says, "Kirala doesn’t mind, 'Adam'. Myah." Upon hearing the job premise, Kirala asks cheerfully, "Data or physical? Dimensions and weight? Distance between get place and put place? Expected security and protection? Myah." She continues to smile as she waits for the additional basic information.




“Physical,” he replies, “a five foot, three inch long by three feet wide, and also three feet in height cylinder, located at Takimeki Industries in their pier front warehouse.  I will provide you their address.  The serial number should read X456H-TY23-1, the security should be relatively light, perhaps fifteen personnel on duty, cyber enhanced with possible automated security.  The delivery point will be determined after you requisition the cylinder.  It would be prudent that you do not open the cylinder under any circumstances.”


----------



## threshel (Mar 11, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Hazardous material, Adam?" Kluge's face is blank, but his voice is tense.  "Just how long are we expected to hold this thing before we get delivery info?"
He turns to face Kirala, but speaks for everyone to hear.  "I don't like it.  This isn't just a drag-and-drop.  He's proposing a very risky and _expensive_ level of complexity."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 12, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Hazardous material, Adam?" Kluge's face is blank, but his voice is tense.  "Just how long are we expected to hold this thing before we get delivery info?"
> He turns to face Kirala, but speaks for everyone to hear.  "I don't like it.  This isn't just a drag-and-drop.  He's proposing a very risky and _expensive_ level of complexity."




"As long as is needed," Adam replies, "the materials are not hazardous and I believe that your skills should make this an easy task.  But to assuage your fears; at most three days, before we can secure pickup of the cylinder.  I was told that you could handle the complexity.”


----------



## Elfy (Mar 14, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala’s tail bounces slightly up and down on the seating beside her, but her face doesn’t show her dislike of the job proposal as she smiles continuously at Adam. She cheerfully reiterates, "Weight?" and adds, "Fifteen protectors plus more not 'light security'. Myah. Not normally 'retain' package. Dangerous. $50,000 fee each day package retained. Myah." She looks towards Kluge and Harô to see if she can tell if they are in agreement with her or not. She really doesn't care to hold onto cargo any longer than it takes to transport it, so she's already doesn't care much for the proposal.


----------



## threshel (Mar 14, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge keeps his face neutral, but nods when Kirala looks his way.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 18, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala’s tail bounces slightly up and down on the seating beside her, but her face doesn’t show her dislike of the job proposal as she smiles continuously at Adam. She cheerfully reiterates, "Weight?" and adds, "Fifteen protectors plus more not 'light security'. Myah. Not normally 'retain' package. Dangerous. $50,000 fee each day package retained. Myah." She looks towards Kluge and Harô to see if she can tell if they are in agreement with her or not. She really doesn't care to hold onto cargo any longer than it takes to transport it, so she's already doesn't care much for the proposal.




Adam replies, “I can’t authorize 50,000 a day, but I am prepared to pay you half up front now and half upon completion of the job.  I was led to believe that with your skills, you could easily bypass security in place, perhaps I was mistaken?”


----------



## threshel (Mar 18, 2005)

*Kluge*

“Adam, you are missing the point.” Irritation is beginning to show on the young hackers face.  "Security isn't a big deal.  I agree with Kirala that your description isn't accurate, but it's no big deal."  Kluge leans forward in order to gain the android's full attention.  "I'll put this plainly, so you can process it.  It's obvious your programming lacks deductive algorithms.  First, in any job, time equals exposure equals risk.  We expect to be compensated for that risk, especially since our exposure is out of our control.  During that exposure, we have to hide the package.  This is a large package with unknown properties.  It may be satellite traceable, for all we know.  Since you can’t or won’t tell us any more about it, we have to make much more elaborate preparations, which are more costly for us, and more likely to fail.  This isn’t like hiding diamonds or data.  This thing you want is bigger than a 55-gallon drum, and you can’t even tell us how long we need to hold it."    Kluge leans back, and looks around the table.  "You know what I think?  They’re trying to set us up.  We grab the package and sit on it, while they watch to make sure we outlast any tracking and recovery protocols."
Kluge takes a sip of his drink and sighs.  “If that’s the job, fine, but it will cost you more than a mere 150 large.  Don’t try to understate the job to save you money.  If we were afraid of risk, we wouldn’t be in the profession we are."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 18, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> “Adam, you are missing the point.” Irritation is beginning to show on the young hackers face.  "Security isn't a big deal.  I agree with Kirala that your description isn't accurate, but it's no big deal."  Kluge leans forward in order to gain the android's full attention.  "I'll put this plainly, so you can process it.  It's obvious your programming lacks deductive algorithms.  First, in any job, time equals exposure equals risk.  We expect to be compensated for that risk, especially since our exposure is out of our control.  During that exposure, we have to hide the package.  This is a large package with unknown properties.  It may be satellite traceable, for all we know.  Since you can’t or won’t tell us any more about it, we have to make much more elaborate preparations, which are more costly for us, and more likely to fail.  This isn’t like hiding diamonds or data.  This thing you want is bigger than a 55-gallon drum, and you can’t even tell us how long we need to hold it."    Kluge leans back, and looks around the table.  "You know what I think?  They’re trying to set us up.  We grab the package and sit on it, while they watch to make sure we outlast any tracking and recovery protocols."
> Kluge takes a sip of his drink and sighs.  “If that’s the job, fine, but it will cost you more than a mere 150 large.  Don’t try to understate the job to save you money.  If we were afraid of risk, we wouldn’t be in the profession we are."




Adam sighs and removes his spectacles for a moment as if to think his words over, “Alright, you make a logical point, my employer is prepared to offer you all $300,000 for the task in total, I hope that will assuage your worries.  This would be our final offer, I hope it is amicable?”


----------



## Elfy (Mar 26, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala continues to smile, but asks for the third time, "Weight, Myo?" Her tail bounces up and down slightly on the seat beside her. She looks from Kluge to Harô and back to Adam again as she waits for her information. While she didn’t particularly like the job, the additional financial terms made it more palatable to her and it looks like her companions were in agreement, but she needed the item’s weight to better plan how to transport it before agreeing to the job. She’s a bit surprised that Harô is being so quiet, but perhaps he’s lost in thought about what all can go wrong with the job since retaining the package will be more risky than just dropping it off as soon as they acquire it. As it is, she may not be able to fit the item in her car and may have to secure a van or similarly larger capacity vehicle to complete the job. And there is still the question of the particulars of how and where to securely store the package. She asks, "Special storage requirements - like cold temperature, mah?" She smiles cutely.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 29, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala continues to smile, but asks for the third time, "Weight, Myo?" Her tail bounces up and down slightly on the seat beside her. She looks from Kluge to Harô and back to Adam again as she waits for her information. While she didn’t particularly like the job, the additional financial terms made it more palatable to her and it looks like her companions were in agreement, but she needed the item’s weight to better plan how to transport it before agreeing to the job. She’s a bit surprised that Harô is being so quiet, but perhaps he’s lost in thought about what all can go wrong with the job since retaining the package will be more risky than just dropping it off as soon as they acquire it. As it is, she may not be able to fit the item in her car and may have to secure a van or similarly larger capacity vehicle to complete the job. And there is still the question of the particulars of how and where to securely store the package. She asks, "Special storage requirements - like cold temperature, mah?" She smiles cutely.



 "Oh, I apologize, the weight is approximately 82 Kilos," Adam replies, "I am sure you will find a way to accomodate that amount, so am I to beleive that we have come to an agreement?"


----------



## Elfy (Apr 8, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala looks towards the others and, perceiving that they are in agreement, she again faces Adam and says to him while smiling cutely, "Myah. Sí. Please provide us," as she nods with her head indicating she means specifically Kluge before she continues, "the down payment, the address, and the other details. Mayh."

She continues to smile cutely towards Adam while waiting for their exchange.


----------



## threshel (Apr 9, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Write nothing down.  I will remember whatever you tell me."  Kluge states matter-of-factly.  "We will accept the downpayment in the anonymous form of your preference."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 10, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Write nothing down.  I will remember whatever you tell me."  Kluge states matter-of-factly.  "We will accept the downpayment in the anonymous form of your preference."




Adam nods and reaches to the back of his neck and pulls out a fiber optic line and extends it to Kluge, “Speaking Is such a flawed version of conversation, this will be much faster don’t you think?”


----------



## threshel (Apr 10, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge just smiles as he accepts the line and jacks in.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 11, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge just smiles as he accepts the line and jacks in.




The link is quick and immediate; Adam uploads the information directly into Kluge’s psyche.  He has the location, a digital layout of the complex and an unmarked account with the funds as requested.  He also receives information about the actual package, the weight, its location, and the fact that it seems to be a non-hazardous portable refrigeration unit.


----------



## threshel (Apr 13, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge unplugs and lets the optic line drop on the table and stands.  "I have what we need."  His voice is soft.  His hand digs in a vest pocket, and comes up with a pair of earphones.  "Shall we?"  He fits them defly into his ears, then pulls his hood up over his head and stands aside for Kirala to lead the way.








*OOC:*


How much data did I get on the refrigeration unit itself?  Simple specs?  Schematics?













*OOC:*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 13, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge unplugs and lets the optic line drop on the table and stands.  "I have what we need."  His voice is soft.  His hand digs in a vest pocket, and comes up with a pair of earphones.  "Shall we?"  He fits them defly into his ears, then pulls his hood up over his head and stands aside for Kirala to lead the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



 The fiber optic line quickly retracts back into Adam’s neck with a slight whishing sound.  He watches as you all leave with a gentle nod as he fixes his glasses.  The club patrons give you all strange looks except Kirala who seems to be a local celebrity…

_You have the dimensions and schematics for the container which seems to be some type of freezer for transport, but no info on what is inside._


----------



## Elfy (Apr 14, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala continues to smiles cutely at Adam while the data exchange with Kluge is in progress. When the data exchange is finished, and Kluge steps out of the booth, she falls in beside him, but pauses a moment to look over her shoulder at Harô, whom apparently isn’t leaving yet. He’s been quiet throughout the meeting, but she gathers that he has some other business to attend to and that he will join up with them later. She gives Adam a cute grin, a parting little wave, says cheerfully, "Bye bye, Adam."

She then turns away from the booth and struts through the club towards the entrance door. She briefly watches the girls dancing on stage as she walks along and she gives cute smiles, parting waves, and says, "Bye bye," to those employees and patrons that catch her attention on the way out of the club.

Coming out of the club’s entrance, she casually looks around and is on the lookout for old school police surveillance or possible dangers that might be waiting for them.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 14, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> She then turns away from the booth and struts through the club towards the entrance door. She briefly watches the girls dancing on stage as she walks along and she gives cute smiles, parting waves, and says, "Bye bye," to those employees and patrons that catch her attention on the way out of the club.
> 
> Coming out of the club’s entrance, she casually looks around and is on the lookout for old school police surveillance or possible dangers that might be waiting for them.




Speaking of dangerous individuals, waiting outside leaning against a sleek cherry red sports car is Mason, a local mercenary and shadow runner with a reputation for doing just about anything for the right price, along with his crew.

*Mason* is a tall muscled man of mixed descent with a bald head and black shades, his body has undergone some cyber work, and it is rumored that he used to be SWAT for the local police forces, and then before that Army Spec Ops.  He is handsome in a rugged, marine soldier kind of way.

Just to his right is *Ghost*, a woman who could be beautiful if she wasn’t so meek and quiet.  She is pale in the skin and wears short blonde hair and a slim form fitting skirt.  She is well known as a computer intrusion specialist and all around technical wizard.  What a girl like her is doing with Mason is anyone’s guess.

Standing just to Kirala’s right is *Twitch* a rat moreau, coarse fur covers his body and his bead-like eyes dart back and forth giving him a paranoid look.  He is known as a stealth and security specialist, well actually he is known as a small-time burglar.

On Mason’s left is *Diesel*, a tall black male with a genetically enhanced frame of muscle and steel reinforced bone.  His stare alone is unnerving and the fact that his eyes are metallic does not help his overall intimidation factor.  

Mason moves towards Kirala, “What brings you out here, business?” he says with a shark-like smile.


----------



## Elfy (Apr 17, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala sees the quad group of nefarious individuals assembled around her and, while her face doesn’t show any concern, her tail wags about nervously behind her. She smiles cutely at Mason and the others in his crew...well, except maybe the rat guy Twitch; he’s kind of weird and creepy. Ghost seemed nice though. She scoots over close against Kluge and puts her arm around his while answering, "Kirala on date."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 17, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala sees the quad group of nefarious individuals assembled around her and, while her face doesn’t show any concern, her tail wags about nervously behind her. She smiles cutely at Mason and the others in his crew...well, except maybe the rat guy Twitch; he’s kind of weird and creepy. Ghost seemed nice though. She scoots over close against Kluge and puts her arm around his while answering, "Kirala on date."




The shark-like grin slowly subsides as Kirala replies to Mason, he gives Kluge the once over and then turns back to his prey, “Cute, but he isn’t your type… besides you know that I am the only man that can handle a girl like you.”

Twitch licks his lips, “He he… you tell em’ boss… he he” he crouches sniffing feverishly, as he tries to sniff Kirala’s feet impishly.

Mason steps forward, “So with that barely conceived lie out the way, what job did you steal from me now?”


----------



## Elfy (Apr 17, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala wiggles her foot in a 'shew-shew-go-away'-type of motion towards Twitch and her fluffy, rainbow tail nervously bounces against the back of Kluge’s thigh. She starts to tug on Kluge’s arm as she tries to go about making their way through the group gathered before them. She smiles cutely while muttering ",Ehhehe," and says, "Kirala must be going now. Bye bye," as she tries to make her way through the group towards the direction of her parked sedan.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 18, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala wiggles her foot in a 'shew-shew-go-away'-type of motion towards Twitch and her fluffy, rainbow tail nervously bounces against the back of Kluge’s thigh. She starts to tug on Kluge’s arm as she tries to go about making their way through the group gathered before them. She smiles cutely while muttering ",Ehhehe," and says, "Kirala must be going now. Bye bye," as she tries to make her way through the group towards the direction of her parked sedan.




Mason moves to stand in front of Kirala and Kluge, he gives Kluge the once over before he brushes past, “Kirala you need better taste in men,” he says offhandedly and waves for his crew to follow as he goes inside the Jade Fox.


----------



## threshel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge steps to let the man pass, barely registering his presence.  "Oh. Excuse me."  Faint music plays out from his earphones, and his eyes dance, still scanning the data from Adam.  He barely turns towards Kirala on his arm.  "Crowded today, huh?"

ooc: How detailed are the plans for the facility?  Specifically, how much info do we have for the security system?


----------



## Elfy (Apr 18, 2005)

*Kirala*

In reply to Kluge’s comment about it being a bit crowded, she looks at him cutely, but with a lopsided smile on her face. Once Mason and his crew have gone past them and through the entrance into the Jade Fox, she let’s slip Kluge’s arm and makes her way over to her parked car, unlocks the driver-side door, slips into the driver’s seat, and let's out a sigh of relief. She then unlocks and opens up the passenger-side door for Kluge, slips on her seat-belt, and puts her hand on top of the security compartment right below her stick-shift. Once the bio-sensor verifies her identity, the panel underneath her hand slides open to reveal a keypad. She enters her security code into the security system, which starts up the automobile’s engine automatically, and she waits for Kluge to get into her sedan as well as for him to buckle up.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 18, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge steps to let the man pass, barely registering his presence.  "Oh. Excuse me."  Faint music plays out from his earphones, and his eyes dance, still scanning the data from Adam.  He barely turns towards Kirala on his arm.  "Crowded today, huh?"
> 
> ooc: How detailed are the plans for the facility?  Specifically, how much info do we have for the security system?



_Info on the security system, passcodes, and the works._


----------



## threshel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Kluge*

The distracted hacker follows Kirala to her sedan, and slides into the passenger seat when she opens the door.  He buckles up first, before even closing the door.  Once done, and the door's shut, he takes the headphones out of his ears and replaces them in his vest.  When he turns to Kirala, he's grinning, and his eyes are still and focused.  "They've given us everything.  The codes, the container specs, blueprints.  Even with the guards, we should be able to pull this off.  First, though, we'll need to set up the safehouse, and get some muscle."  He turns to look through the windshield.  "Muscle we can trust.  The safehouse needs a below-ground basement or cellar with more than one exit."  Kluge's grin gets wider.  "And a walk-in cooler."

ooc: Can I get a knowledge (Century City) check for a suitable location in either the Gray or Water Margin districts?


----------



## Elfy (Apr 18, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala smiles cutely at Kluge, like she does to just about everyone else that she interacts with, and nods in acknowledgement at his suggestions. She backs out of the parking slot, navigates her sedan through the parking lot and out onto the roadways, and begins driving to nowhere in particular to give Kluge an opportunity to do a virtual search for options. As she starts driving down the road, she presses a button on her stereo system and Latino music starts playing out of the speakers. She doesn’t have it up too loud though, so as not to interfere with Kludge’s concentration or to drown out his speaking to her. She periodically checks her mirrors and remains vigilant just incase anyone happens to try to tail them.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 22, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> The distracted hacker follows Kirala to her sedan, and slides into the passenger seat when she opens the door.  He buckles up first, before even closing the door.  Once done, and the door's shut, he takes the headphones out of his ears and replaces them in his vest.  When he turns to Kirala, he's grinning, and his eyes are still and focused.  "They've given us everything.  The codes, the container specs, blueprints.  Even with the guards, we should be able to pull this off.  First, though, we'll need to set up the safehouse, and get some muscle."  He turns to look through the windshield.  "Muscle we can trust.  The safehouse needs a below-ground basement or cellar with more than one exit."  Kluge's grin gets wider.  "And a walk-in cooler."
> 
> ooc: Can I get a knowledge (Century City) check for a suitable location in either the Gray or Water Margin districts?



_Kluge gets a 13 total, he knows of a building in the Water Margin that fits the description perfectly that he could easily get if he had the funds…_

Kirala does not see anyone tailing them, the streets seem downright deserted, or at least not overly hostile.  Now if only it would stop raining…


----------



## threshel (Apr 23, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Does your vehicle have an interface?"  Kluge asks, tapping the back of his neck.  "I've got a good place in mind.  It'll cost us some of that downpayment we just got, but that's why you get money up front."


----------



## Elfy (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala continues to drive down the road with no specific destination in mind as Kluge sifts through the provided data. When Kluge asks his question, Kirala answers him, although she keeps watching where’s she’s driving rather than looking over at him, "Kirala no have 'interface' thing. Have place address? Myo?" She continues to listen to her Latino music as she drives and talks with Kluge.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala continues to drive down the road with no specific destination in mind as Kluge sifts through the provided data. When Kluge asks his question, Kirala answers him, although she keeps watching where’s she’s driving rather than looking over at him, "Kirala no have 'interface' thing. Have place address? Myo?" She continues to listen to her Latino music as she drives and talks with Kluge.




The vehicle is abuzz with Latin music both from Kirala’s sound system and her portable vidphone, looks like she has a message from Kitsumi…


----------



## threshel (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge gives Kirala the address over the dual strains of Latin beat.  He checks the signal on his transceiver, then jacks into it.  While Kirala drives, Kluge tries to track down whoever he needs to talk to in order to get the space rented.


----------



## Elfy (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kirala*

When her cell phone rings, she picks it up and answers, "Sí? Hola." Kirala turns at the first opportunity and starts heading towards the address that Kluge provides to her. She drives safely, save for holding the cell phone in one hand, and within the official speed limits, driving perfectly normal so as not to attract any unwanted attention along the way over to the location that Kluge has in mind.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge gives Kirala the address over the dual strains of Latin beat.  He checks the signal on his transceiver, then jacks into it.  While Kirala drives, Kluge tries to track down whoever he needs to talk to in order to get the space rented.




Kluge jacks in almost instantly, and is quickly able to track down the office in charge of the “safe house”, an avatar forms in front of him, “Good afternoon sir, welcome to Century City Realty, how may I assist you today?” the avatar is a woman in a business suit, a no-nonsense look.

Meanwhile Kirala hears Kitsumi speak, “Hey girl, I think you may need some extra muscle, just call it an intuition, get in touch with this chrome-head by the name of Unit-12, weird name, but I have heard some good things about him, and he works for cheap.”

“A little on the strange side, but all them full conversion chrome heads are, you know,” Kitsumi laughs into the line, “If you want him, I can pass you his line.”


----------



## threshel (Apr 27, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Kluge jacks in almost instantly, and is quickly able to track down the office in charge of the “safe house”, an avatar forms in front of him, “Good afternoon sir, welcome to Century City Realty, how may I assist you today?” the avatar is a woman in a business suit, a no-nonsense look.




"Good afternoon."  Kluge replies.  "I represent a private investigations firm which has need of a base of operations in the Water Margin district.  We'd like to lease the building at this address: <address>."  Kluge smiles slightly.  "One moment please."  He puts the connection on standby, and looks out the window for a moment or two, then reconnects.  "Sorry about that.  What are your terms for leasing the property on a daily basis?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 27, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Good afternoon."  Kluge replies.  "I represent a private investigations firm which has need of a base of operations in the Water Margin district.  We'd like to lease the building at this address: <address>."  Kluge smiles slightly.  "One moment please."  He puts the connection on standby, and looks out the window for a moment or two, then reconnects.  "Sorry about that.  What are your terms for leasing the property on a daily basis?"




“$3,400 a month, the location is quite prime and we expect the area to improve immensely in the next six weeks,” the avatar replies, “I can take you on a virtual tour if you like?”

“I just had another customer inquiring about this property just a few moments ago,” the avatar adds.


----------



## Elfy (Apr 28, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala continues to drive towards the address provided to her by Kludge as she talks to Kitsumi on her cell phone. She replies to his offer by asking him to, "Please send Kluge information. Myoh? Mucho Gracias. Bye Bye. Myah." She disconnects the call and puts her cell phone away.

While keeping her eyes on the road ahead, she comments to Kluge, "Kitsumi sending Kluge muscle data to sniff. Maybe job need more muscle. Myah." Her tail playfully bounces on the seat beside her as she drives through the streets and she listens to Latino music.


----------



## threshel (Apr 28, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “$3,400 a month, the location is quite prime and we expect the area to improve immensely in the next six weeks,” the avatar replies, “I can take you on a virtual tour if you like?”



"Perfect.  Show me everything."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 29, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Perfect.  Show me everything."




The structure isn’t anything that is opulent but functional, an industrial complex with secure doors, wide open space.  There is a bathroom, and two offices connected to one large room, perhaps a work room.

Kluge receives a message from *Fox2Tails*, a cutesy fox with 2 tails saunters into his “psyche”, appearing as part of a digital message, “Hi Kluge, its me Kitsumi, I got someone you really want to meet if you need some extra muscle, interested?” the fox swishes his bushy tails against Kluge.

The avatar as is typical is not aware of the second communication and continues the tour.


----------



## threshel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “Hi Kluge, its me Kitsumi, I got someone you really want to meet if you need some extra muscle, interested?” the fox swishes his bushy tails against Kluge.



To the avatar: "Pause tour."

To Kitsumi: "We could use the help.  Who and where?  We'll fetch."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 29, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> To the avatar: "Pause tour."




The avatar pauses, "Of course, sir."



			
				threshel said:
			
		

> To Kitsumi: "We could use the help.  Who and where?  We'll fetch."




Kitsumi grins, “Unit-12, a full chrome head,” Kluge gets an upload of contact data, “Weird name, but I hear he works for cheap, and he is discreet, well as discreet as a full chromed out borg can be.  Anyways, give him a ring, just in case you need the extra bodies… I mean expertise,” the fox grins swishing her tails before fading.


----------



## Elfy (Apr 30, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala continues to cheerfully drive through the streets, traveling towards the address that Kluge provided her as he continues to sift through their information. Her head bounces slightly from side-to-side, and her tail bounces up and down against the seat beside her, as an upbeat, bouncy Latino song plays. She seems to be enjoying herself as she drives down the road, listening to the music.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 30, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala continues to cheerfully drive through the streets, traveling towards the address that Kluge provided her as he continues to sift through their information. Her head bounces slightly from side-to-side, and her tail bounces up and down against the seat beside her, as an upbeat, bouncy Latino song plays. She seems to be enjoying herself as she drives down the road, listening to the music.




The vehicle pulls up in front of the building, the street is not really deserted, but it isn’t a populated area either.  Similar to other industrial structures in the Water Margin District; a bum sits outside the building, with a long coat and sign sitting in front of him, ‘Will work for Virtual Pron’.

Overhead a Police Aerodyne swoops past with a slight buzzing sound.


----------



## Elfy (May 3, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala pulls up slowly towards the building site and scans the area around them. Seeing nothing out of the ordinary, she parks her sedan in a spot nearby that looks good to her. She turns off her music, but keeps the engine running, as she asks Kluge, "What Kluge sniff out?"


----------



## threshel (May 3, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Oh damn, are we here already?"  Kluge blinks rapidly.  "Keep the car ru...  ok, you're already doing that.  I'm gonna call this Unit-12 guy, so we might need to pick him up."

Kluge retreats back into the net, and drops a message for Unit-12.
"You've been recommended for work.  It's high-risk, but the payoff is good.  Interested?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 3, 2005)

A rats nest of metal pipes, cable raceways, and electrical ducting spread out in every direction above Unit-12. He huddles, as if for warmth, against an electric switch box. There are other switches in the room. All cause periodic distortions in the radio signals that Unit-12 listens to. He's never found it, but he's certain there's a pattern to the distortion. 

_*...zzztch* ...Cherryglo, for all your polishing needs! *...zzztch* ...bull gives you wings! *...zzztch* ...Toasty O's, 'cause it's the breakfast of champions!_ he listens to commercial after commercial, trying to make sense of it all. _So many conflicting messages. So many paradoxes. How does anyone make sense of anything? [QUERY: mechanical lubrications database; 'best' 2,403.267 results] I must find a trustworthy guide to explain this to me... obviously, my aquired definition of best does not match those used by Century City's inhabitants._

Unit-12's idle musings are interrupted by a call his integrated communications systems. [Internal Defenses Online: accept incoming call? yes/no; *accepted*]


			
				Kludge said:
			
		

> "You've been recommended for work. It's high-risk, but the payoff is good. Interested?"



"Unit-12 Responding: Affirmative. Please state the nature of expected functions and specifics of compensation package."


----------



## threshel (May 3, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge's eyebrows rise at the response.  "Sounds artificial..."   He mumbles, then enters a reply.

"Hard physical security.  Compensation is full share, currently one third of employment proceeds.  This is subject to change if team grows.  Query:  Is Unit-12 AI, or do you have organic components?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 3, 2005)

Kludge said:
			
		

> "Hard physical security.  Compensation is full share, currently one third of employment proceeds.  This is subject to change if team grows.  Query:  Is Unit-12 AI, or do you have organic components?"




"Clairification: The unit is a free-willed sentience; Designation: *full chrome job*. Unit-12 possesses _no_ organic subsystems. Query: Is this pertinant to the task at hand?

Active Security against hardend targets is well within this unit's capabilities. Recommendation: This unit is best accompanied by fire support of some kind; yet is still combat effective without it."


----------



## threshel (May 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Clairification: The unit is a free-willed sentience; Designation: *full chrome job*. Unit-12 possesses _no_ organic subsystems. Query: Is this pertinant to the task at hand?
> 
> Active Security against hardend targets is well within this unit's capabilities. Recommendation: This unit is best accompanied by fire support of some kind; yet is still combat effective without it."




"Clarification: Inquiry not pertinant, I'm just curious.  If the compensation offer is to your liking, please provide us with your physical specifications, and location.  Term of employment is to begin immediately upon your acceptance.  We will provide transportation."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 5, 2005)

*Unit-12*

"Height: 172.31 centimeters. Weight: 198.37 kilos. Chassis configuration is bipedal humanoid, white-gray in coloration, no markings..." *pause* "...Clairification: It would appear that this unit is considered, _dirty_. This unit also displays signs of previous damage but assures you that it is still remains 86.74% combat capable."

"Location: ...searching ...found." Unit-12 broadcasts its location in the Water Margin district; a telephone booth near a power switching statation.

"How soon will you want to rendevous?"


----------



## threshel (May 5, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "How soon will you want to rendevous?"




"Stand by at your present location.  We are minutes away."

Kluge gives Unit-12's location to Kirala.  "Let's go get our robo-muscle."  He sinks back into the seat, and closes his eyes.

"Resume tour."  He tells the avatar.  "Show me the cooler."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 5, 2005)

Unit-12 makes his way to the rendevous point. Noting his filthiness, he finds a large puddle or stream and rinses off. Arriving at the phone booth, he crosses the street and sticks to the shadows next to an overfilled dumpster.

While he waits, he spends his time reading discarded magazines & newspapers. _Facinating..._ When he spots a homeless man looking for cans & bottles to recycle, Unit-12 starts helping him out. Soon, the dumpster is emptied of cans and bottles... and Unit-12 is filthy again.  He returns to the water source and washes again. Commercial blurbs echoing through his memory core, _...cause you never get a second chance! *pause* ...to make a first impression! Oh Yeah..._ he returns to his post near the dumpster and awaits his new associate's arrival while wondering if he should try to get some shampoo to improve his first impression. _I will need to inquire about that_, he thinks.


----------



## Elfy (May 6, 2005)

*Kirala*

The whole time that Kluge is having his dialog with Unit-12, Kirala is scanning the area around them for any signs of unusual activity or danger, but is otherwise sitting there quietly. Once Kluge has ended his dialog with Unit-12 and provides her with the next address, the colorful Moreau responds, "Robo? Kirala doesn’t know 'robo' word." while putting her engine into gear and pulling back out onto the city street. She drives safely along through the streets, making sure not to attract any particular attention, towards the provided address. As she drives through the streets, she again listens to her Latino music, but keeps a watchful eye out in case they pick up a tail.


----------



## threshel (May 6, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Kirala said:
			
		

> "Robo? Kirala doesn’t know 'robo' word."




Kluge replies absently, in that soft voice that means he's really somewhere else.  "No?  It's an old word for cyber..."


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 7, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Resume tour."  He tells the avatar.  "Show me the cooler."




The avatar continues the tour and opens a large two door freezer into a 10 by 10 room with meat hooks and shelves along the sides, “This is an industrial strength cooler capable of achieving temperatures of 200 below zero, Fahrenheit of course.”

She continues the tour, “How long will you need your lease for sir?”

Meanwhile in the car, Kirala notices an SUV that has been following her for the last three blocks and turns.  The speed is moderate, obeying the laws but the fact that it is there looming, is a concern… or maybe not.

*Unit-12*

“Excuse me mister, are you a full-conversion cyborg?” a young girl says looking at the dirty artificial-intelligence, “you look like one of my brother’s action figures.  What is your name?  Do you live here?  I live over there with my mom and my brother, I like my house.  My mom works hard, what do you do for work?” the girl inquires holding schoolbooks against her chest, she looks to be maybe nine years of age.


----------



## threshel (May 7, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> She continues the tour, “How long will you need your lease for sir?”



"The exact timeframe is variable.  At least a week.  This is one of many sites receiving advanced teams, and the nature of the investigation is fluid.  That is all I'm permitted to say.  We will pay for one month up front with option to renew at the end of the month.  Is that acceptable?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 7, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "The exact timeframe is variable.  At least a week.  This is one of many sites receiving advanced teams, and the nature of the investigation is fluid.  That is all I'm permitted to say.  We will pay for one month up front with option to renew at the end of the month.  Is that acceptable?"




The avatar responds, “Well such a fluid contract would require that we increase our price to 4000 dollars a month, but with the option that you can terminate at any time, though each month must be paid in full.  If that is all I can draft up a contract or is there anything else you would like?”


----------



## Elfy (May 7, 2005)

*Kirala*

Upon noting the lingering sports utility vehicle behind her, Kirala subtly deviates from her original course through the streets, making no sudden changes to her speed so as to avoid arousing any suspicion just in case they are actually being followed by someone. She works their way over to the nearest automatic carwash business, drives up to the first available automatic washing bay, and stops at the selection station. She presses the button that lowers down her window, reaches into her pocket and grabs some funds, makes her selection for a simple cleaning, and places the money into its slots. Once it clears her to continue on in, she presses the button that raises her window back up and drives into the automatic washing bay. Once she’s moved her car onto the appropriate spot, she stops her car and puts the engine in neutral, but she keeps the engine running just in case she suddenly needs to make haste after coming out of the washing bay.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 7, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Upon noting the lingering sports utility vehicle behind her, Kirala subtly deviates from her original course through the streets, making no sudden changes to her speed so as to avoid arousing any suspicion just in case they are actually being followed by someone. She works their way over to the nearest automatic carwash business, drives up to the first available automatic washing bay, and stops at the selection station. She presses the button that lowers down her window, reaches into her pocket and grabs some funds, makes her selection for a simple cleaning, and places the money into its slots. Once it clears her to continue on in, she presses the button that raises her window back up and drives into the automatic washing bay. Once she’s moved her car onto the appropriate spot, she stops her car and puts the engine in neutral, but she keeps the engine running just in case she suddenly needs to make haste after coming out of the washing bay.



 Kirala sees the SUV, blue-black in color roll by very slowly, before it disappears around the corner moving at normal speed once more.  She loses sight of it, and there is silence.  The machine starts up ready to clean her car.

*Kluge*

_Kluge gets a 35 on his Computer check, he can tell someone is tapping the line and despite their attempts to cover their tracks._

Kluge senses something else, a back line being tapped by a somewhat talented hacker, if only they had done a better job covering their tracks and he would not have noticed.  But it looks like the hacker is just observing his interactions with the avatar.  It is obvious that the hacker does not recognize that Kluge is aware of his presence.


----------



## threshel (May 7, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The avatar responds, “Well such a fluid contract would require that we increase our price to 4000 dollars a month, but with the option that you can terminate at any time, though each month must be paid in full.  If that is all I can draft up a contract or is there anything else you would like?”




"Acceptable.  Continue tour."  While watching the tour, he begins "hidden" subroutines on site conversion:  cost estimates for armored window shutters, enhanced security systems with automated defensive fixtures, and sensor dampeners.  Modifications that will take weeks to complete.  Once the flurry of activity is in place, he hides his own trace routines within them in order to track his piggybacker.

Kluge is attempting to hold the hacker's interest and implant misinformation about the nature of the job and how long it will be until we attempt it.  He's also trying to give the impression that he's obliviously hard at work, while attempting to trace the hacker unnoticed.

Kluge disconnects his audio line, so that he can speak freely.  "Kirala, I've got a piggy," He opens his eyes to look around, "Maybe you should see if you've..."  A grin spreads under his distant eyes, when he sees they're in a carwash.  "Anyone you know?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 7, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Acceptable.  Continue tour."  While watching the tour, he begins "hidden" subroutines on site conversion:  cost estimates for armored window shutters, enhanced security systems with automated defensive fixtures, and sensor dampeners.  Modifications that will take weeks to complete.  Once the flurry of activity is in place, he hides his own trace routines within them in order to track his piggybacker.
> 
> Kluge is attempting to hold the hacker's interest and implant misinformation about the nature of the job and how long it will be until we attempt it.  He's also trying to give the impression that he's obliviously hard at work, while attempting to trace the hacker unnoticed.
> 
> Kluge disconnects his audio line, so that he can speak freely.  "Kirala, I've got a piggy," He opens his eyes to look around, "Maybe you should see if you've..."  A grin spreads under his distant eyes, when he sees they're in a carwash.  "Anyone you know?"




_The would-be hacker rolls a 14 total check, while Kluge outclasses him with a 28.  The Hacker has skill and is competent but simply outclassed by Kluge in this arena.  He can tell from the level protocols, firewalls, and methods use by a company man, using a mobile interface.  The line is private, but is using a backdoor access via a VSC encrypted line.  Cracking into the actual line would be tough even for Kluge._

The avatar continues the tour with a curt smile and nod, looking quite pleased at the potential sale.  The hacker still continues to monitor Kluge and his activities.  The hacker has yet to disengage his surveillance.

Kluge follows the avatar into the main room of the structure, and finds the room looks different…

A Hack!  The avatar takes a few tentative steps forward before it freezes in mid sentence…

_For Virtual combat the rules will be simple, INT replaces Strength, WIS replaces Dexterity, and Charisma replaces Constitution for relevant combat rolls.  Datalink can be used once per round to boost one of your rolls by the level of the skill or to perhaps try and data hack your opponent.  Computer skill is still used for hacking programs but to hack people you need to use your skill/ability in Datalink to do so.  Mind Hacking someone is pretty much the same as dominating them.  If you have further questions ask in the OOC thread… yes virtual combat may be imminent for you Kluge._


----------



## Elfy (May 8, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala cheerfully sits at the driver’s seat while quietly bouncing her head and tail slightly about in sync to the rhythm of the Latino music playing out of her audio system speakers as the automatic carwash system starts to engage and squirts out its initial foam spray onto her sedan. As the systems spray her sedan down, concealing it under a layer of foam, she moves one hand down to where her security-ignition system is and presses several buttons. Unbeknownst to Kulge, and concealed from observing eyes by the cleaning foam, Kirala’s sedan changes colors from dark red to dark green, the windows polarize, becoming completely reflective from the outside while remaining perfectly see-though from the inside, and the license plate rotates to a different plate. In answer to Kludge’s suspicions, the feline-like Moreau looks towards him, still cheerfully smiling, and replies, "Kirala not recognize tracker-car."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 10, 2005)

*Unit-12*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “Excuse me mister, are you a full-conversion cyborg?” a young girl says looking at the dirty artificial-intelligence, “you look like one of my brother’s action figures.  What is your name?  Do you live here?  I live over there with my mom and my brother, I like my house.  My mom works hard, what do you do for work?” the girl inquires holding schoolbooks against her chest, she looks to be maybe nine years of age.




Unit-12 drops to one knee to get a better look at the girl. _Curious. I've not had the chance to interact with immature humans yet. This female is small... and out of proportion. Curious._ *Auto Responder Active: Inquiries about origins/status of organics *

"This unit holds _Full Crome Job_ designation." he pauses. "...I ...am known as Unit-12. I do not live here... but I think that man over there lying by the dumpster does. This unit's capabilities include hardened security, warfare, a moderate amount of stealth, defense, and quite possibly assassination. Does that answer suffice?" Without waiting for an answer he launches a barrage of questions at the little girl.

"What are those blocks you are carrying? They look to be cardboard & paper...are they books?"
"What subjects do they cover? May I examine one?"
"What is an action figure?"
"What does the word 'best' mean to you? Does it hold a different meaning when applied to mechanical lubricants?"
"Why is your head so large?"
"How do you move in a coordinated fashion when your limbs are out of proportion?"
"Does your constant state of growth cause you any pain?"
"Interesting... your nose is out of alignment witht he rest of your face by approximately 2.42 degrees. Did you know that?


----------



## threshel (May 10, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> A Hack! The avatar takes a few tentative steps forward before it freezes in mid sentence…



"Dammit.  The piggy's just hacked me.  Go get Unit-12 if you think you've lost the tail.  I may not be able to speak to you for a while."  Kluge re-engages his avatar's audio, then reaches in a vest pocket and pulls a small chaotic bundle of wires, green electrical boards, and batteries all held together with electrical tape.  He pulls two wires out of the mess and finds the ends as he talks.  "You could've waited until I was at the end of the tour, company man."  Kluge drops all of the fake subroutines (including the trace), then moves around the frozen avatar to study the hack.

Can I get a Comp Use check to ID how the hack has changed things?


----------



## Elfy (May 12, 2005)

*Kirala*

Once the automatic carwash finishes giving her car a nice cleaning, Kirala "Myahs" and pulls out of the wash bay and onto the street proper, her car now disguised with its new color scheme, polarized windows, and alternate license plate, back-tracking down her original path and heading away from both the direction that the SUV was heading as well as away from the direction of the location that Unit-12 is supposed to be waiting at to be picked up. She keeps a keen eye out for the SUV, just in case it reappears to resume trailing her, and for any new tails that might be the SUV’s tag-team partner as well. She continues driving back down the road away from everything until she’s sure that she’s not being tailed by anyone. All the while she continues to cheerfully listen to her Latino music as she drives down the street.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 13, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Dammit.  The piggy's just hacked me.  Go get Unit-12 if you think you've lost the tail.  I may not be able to speak to you for a while."  Kluge re-engages his avatar's audio, then reaches in a vest pocket and pulls a small chaotic bundle of wires, green electrical boards, and batteries all held together with electrical tape.  He pulls two wires out of the mess and finds the ends as he talks.  "You could've waited until I was at the end of the tour, company man."  Kluge drops all of the fake subroutines (including the trace), then moves around the frozen avatar to study the hack.
> 
> Can I get a Comp Use check to ID how the hack has changed things?




Kluge sees the room is frozen in mid-motion, the hack is clean, although abrupt it is clean and not the work of a company man, there is obviously a third party involved in all of this.  A woman’s voice speaks, as if she is behind him, “Company man?  I could almost be insulted,” the voice is sultry and seductive.

_Kluge rolls a 22 check on Computers and can tell that this hack was done by someone else and they locked out the company man.  This is a hacker of his skill, perhaps…_

*Kirala*

Kirala pulls out and sees no one tailing them as the car has changed almost completely.  She looks in her rear view and a sedan pulls up slowly outside the car wash as they are half block away pausing obviously looking for something.  But so far her ruse has worked.

*Unit-12*

The girl giggles, “Your name is Unit-12, what a goofy name.”  She taps Unit-12 to see if he is really metallic and then giggles some more, before she covers her nose, “Hey don’t make fun of my nose, that isn’t nice!”

“Oh my name is Vicky, nice to meet you, and yes these are books, I am reading Tom Sawyer, and I have to do a book report.  I hate homework, it takes so long to do,” she scrunches her face in disgust, “haven’t you seen a book before?”

“And my head isn’t big,” she pouts.


----------



## threshel (May 13, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> A woman’s voice speaks, as if she is behind him, “Company man?  I could almost be insulted,” the voice is sultry and seductive.




"'Almost?'  I'll try harder next time."  Kluge says as his avatar, a featureless monochrome-green silhouette with flashing square cursors for eyes, turns.  His eyes flash slightly out of sequence, and move in and out of synch in a regular pattern, like turnsignals at a stoplight."What do you want?"

As he asks, he launches into a full-bore trace routine.  "You might want to hurry."

Kluge is attempting a trace, and will spend a hero point to reroll if the unmodified roll is less than 10, ensuring a minumum result of 28.


----------



## Elfy (May 14, 2005)

*Kirala*

Once they’re out of sight of any would be pursuers, she turns into an alleyway and drives down it. While in the alleyway, she presses a few buttons to revert her sedan back over to its previous dark red color, to flip her license plate back to the previous one, and to depolarize its windshields. She drives out of the alleyway and resumes her original course towards the destination address that Kluge provided her. All the time, she remains cheerful and continues to bounce her tail and head slightly in sync with the rhythm of the Latino music playing through her speakers.

As she nears the destination address, she slows down slightly and her eyes scan the surrounding area looking for any signs of trouble or a set-up, including scanning the windows of the surrounding buildings for snipers or spies, as well as trying to pick-out who it is that she’s supposed to be picking up since, she doesn’t know what the person is supposed to look like.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 16, 2005)

*Unit-12*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The girl giggles, “Your name is Unit-12, what a goofy name.”  She taps Unit-12 to see if he is really metallic and then giggles some more, before she covers her nose, “Hey don’t make fun of my nose, that isn’t nice!”
> 
> “Oh my name is Vicky, nice to meet you, and yes these are books, I am reading Tom Sawyer, and I have to do a book report.  I hate homework, it takes so long to do,” she scrunches her face in disgust, “haven’t you seen a book before?”
> 
> “And my head isn’t big,” she pouts.



_Is it possible that this human is unaware of her misproportions?_ "In this unit's experience the head of a human being occupies approximatly 10% of total body size. I find it curious that yours occuplies 15.7%."

*Internal Query: Nice; Results: Nice - a function of etiquette; a location in France; a geological substance (ref: stone)* _We are not speak of locations, I think. Nor are we speaking of Geology... though we are talking about books. Most likely, I am being rude._ 

"What is homework? My database would indicate that it signifies work that is done from your place of residence... but you are far too young to be gainfully employed. Are you a slave or indentured servant perhaps?"

"Negative. This unit has never once observed data encoded into processed wood pulp."

As the two converse, Unit-12's sensors detect the approach of a vehicle. He manuevers himself further into the shadow of the dumpster while the car approaches. As it stops near the telephone booth & and no one gets out of the car, he decides that these must be the people who contacted him.

"Thank you for our conversation. It was most informative." Without a further word or look behind him, Unit-12 leaves the girl behind and approaches the vehicle. Reaching it he reaches out and gingerly taps the window. 

"Are you the being, designation: Kludge, who contacted me about contract security work?" _Curious... this being is obviously not human! Female... and superficially reselmbing a feline. A hybrid perhaps?_ Wishing he had some shampoo to offer the vehicle's occupants Unit-12 awaits thier response.

Description: Tall, spidery, spare & and gangly, Unit-12 walks partially hunched over (for balance reasons?). It's head is shaped rather like a capsule. It has no facial features except for a glowing baleful red sensory strip around his head. Chassis is a white-gray space-age metal/plastic composite.  The robot (it's obviously a robot) looks to be damaged in places and walks with a slight limp. If you listen hard enough, you can hear the faint whisper of hydrolics when it moves.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 17, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "'Almost?'  I'll try harder next time."  Kluge says as his avatar, a featureless monochrome-green silhouette with flashing square cursors for eyes, turns.  His eyes flash slightly out of sequence, and move in and out of synch in a regular pattern, like turnsignals at a stoplight."What do you want?"
> 
> As he asks, he launches into a full-bore trace routine.  "You might want to hurry."
> 
> Kluge is attempting a trace, and will spend a hero point to reroll if the unmodified roll is less than 10, ensuring a minumum result of 28.




_Kluge gets a 28 on his Computers roll, he can tell that the hacker is using a private encoded line, but her location can be traced, if he had the time… it will take at least a full minute to get the information needed.  Mainly breaking the encryption, which I to say unique and brilliant all at once, almost makes him jealous._

When Kluge turns he sees a woman, she wears a white mask, and she looks animated like a cartoon.  She has a slim, sensual build and wears a white leather bodysuit; in one hand is a sword, equally white, her hair is blonde.  But the mask covers her face, hiding any features if any the avatar or echo could have.

“Running a trace are we, just a little bit paranoid, I see.  What if I just wanted to say hi in my own special way?  But really you don’t have anything to fear from me, I just anted to propose a deal, you deliver your precious cargo to me, and I will double what your current employer is offering… what do you say?” she says waiting for a reply.

*Unit-12 & Kirala*

Vicky giggles, “You sound funny,” but then her frown sours, “That was rude,” she follows Unit-12 to the car pouting, “You can’t just leave like that, didn’t your mom teach you any manners?”

Kirala notices the black SUV pull around the corner directly ahead, about a block away and pulls up in such a way as to block the road.  When she glances at the mirror, a sedan creeps around the corner from behind…


----------



## Elfy (May 17, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala doesn’t stop at first, but instead slows down as she approaches the pick-up point. She still doesn’t know who she’s looking for, although she notices the little girl and robotic individual standing near the pick-up point. She thinks about it for a moment with a "Hmmm," noise and then says aloud, "Kirala wonder if that 'robo-muscle'." She approaches the curb near Unit-12 and presses a button on her door that lowers the passenger window down a meager one inch to allow for verbal communication.

She asks Unit-12 across preoccupied Kludge’s personal space, "You robo-muscle? Myo."

As Unit-12 replies, she notices the tailing vehicles relocate her again, hardly five minutes after she previously lost them, even though she’d completely changed direction since then - they seem to possess an amazingly uncanny ability to locate vehicles. Kirala says aloud, "Poopy. Tracker-cars back. Myooo."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 17, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Vicky giggles, “You sound funny,” but then her frown sours, “That was rude,” she follows Unit-12 to the car pouting, “You can’t just leave like that, didn’t your mom teach you any manners?”




"This unit is not equipped with a mother. None were needed as organic development was deemed to costly and inefficient. I must go now." Unit-12 turns to the red sedan.



			
				Kirala said:
			
		

> She asks Unit-12 across preoccupied Kludge’s personal space, "You robo-muscle? Myo."
> 
> As Unit-12 replies, she notices the tailing vehicles relocate her again, hardly five minutes after she previously lost them, even though she’d completely changed direction since then - they seem to possess an amazingly uncanny ability to locate vehicles. Kirala says aloud, "Poopy. Tracker-cars back. Myooo."




"Negative. This Unit's designation number is twelve. I have been here for some time. If you give me the description of the individual you are searching for, I may be able to point you in the proper direction."

At the mention of 'tracker-cars' Unit-12 activates his radio transiever and begins cycling through the various frequencies looking for any mention of himself, the strange female driving a red sedan, or out-of-the ordinary activity in the Water Margin area.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 18, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Negative. This Unit's designation number is twelve. I have been here for some time. If you give me the description of the individual you are searching for, I may be able to point you in the proper direction."
> 
> At the mention of 'tracker-cars' Unit-12 activates his radio transiever and begins cycling through the various frequencies looking for any mention of himself, the strange female driving a red sedan, or out-of-the ordinary activity in the Water Margin area.




Vicki taps Unit-12, “Is this your friend?” she waves to Kirala, “Hi cat-lady my name is Vicky, are you Unit-12’s friend?”

The black SUV stays where it is, the door swings open slowly, and a man in a black suit gets out.  He is clean cut with dark brown hair and a black tie, he adjusts his clothes before he approaches slowly towards the vehicle.

The sedan behind, keeps its distance…


----------



## threshel (May 18, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> When Kluge turns he sees a woman, she wears a white mask, and she looks animated like a cartoon.  She has a slim, sensual build and wears a white leather bodysuit; in one hand is a sword, equally white, her hair is blonde.  But the mask covers her face, hiding any features if any the avatar or echo could have.
> 
> “Running a trace are we, just a little bit paranoid, I see.  What if I just wanted to say hi in my own special way?  But really you don’t have anything to fear from me, I just anted to propose a deal, you deliver your precious cargo to me, and I will double what your current employer is offering… what do you say?” she says waiting for a reply.




"Double?  Don't insult me."  Kluge keeps the trace running, and brings up a counter of his progress for both of them to see.  The green readout counts down by milliseconds, giving the impression of rapidity as the numbers blur.  "Less than a minute left.  Then I know everything about you I need to know."  His cursor eyes continue their stutter-sync blink.  "I really hope this isn't your best masking scheme.  How would you ever hide from me?"

Kluge lets the question hang in the air for half a second, then continues.  "I don't like people interfering with my business.  I don't break contracts.  You think I'd still be working in this town if I just sold out to whoever had the most money?"  Kluge makes a point of sniffing the air.  "Smells like company tactics to me.  Maybe you are a company cog."

Those cursor eyes shift towards the counter, briefly.  "If you're obligated to make an offer, make your best one now."


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 19, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> "Double?  Don't insult me."  Kluge keeps the trace running, and brings up a counter of his progress for both of them to see.  The green readout counts down by milliseconds, giving the impression of rapidity as the numbers blur.  "Less than a minute left.  Then I know everything about you I need to know."  His cursor eyes continue their stutter-sync blink.  "I really hope this isn't your best masking scheme.  How would you ever hide from me?"
> 
> Kluge lets the question hang in the air for half a second, then continues.  "I don't like people interfering with my business.  I don't break contracts.  You think I'd still be working in this town if I just sold out to whoever had the most money?"  Kluge makes a point of sniffing the air.  "Smells like company tactics to me.  Maybe you are a company cog."
> 
> Those cursor eyes shift towards the counter, briefly.  "If you're obligated to make an offer, make your best one now."




She laughs, “Amusing, I see that you have some sense of your worth, well I am prepared to offer an extra zero to the end of whatever petty offer that charlatan could give you.  You would be stupid to turn it down, but if you wan to play games we can.  We will be in touch,” she winks, “cutey.”

She disappears leaving the system and the avatar continues, as if nothing happened.  She turns, “So is everything to your liking sir?”


----------



## Elfy (May 19, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala replies to Unit-12’s question, "Kirala not know. He maybe know."

She waves, tilts her head slightly, and smiles cutely at the person that appears to be a little human girl and says, "Myaaah."

As the driver of the SUV steps out of his vehicle and starts approaching them, Kirala looks to Kludge and **poke pokes** him with her finger several times on his nearest cheek. She says to him, since he apparently didn’t hear her the first time, "Tracker-cars back now. Man approaching. Kirala feel is bad-man." She then directs Kludge attention towards Unit-12 by pointing at him and asking Kludge, "Is Robo-Muscle? Has kitten partner?"


----------



## threshel (May 19, 2005)

*Kluge*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> She disappears leaving the system and the avatar continues, as if nothing happened.  She turns, “So is everything to your liking sir?”




"Yeah.  Absolutely," Kluge answers dryly, "Send me the contract.  Here's one month up front."  Kluge transfers 4000 from the anonymous account they were given as up-front money, then jacks out.

He blinks rapidly and looks around while returning the bundle in his hand to it's pocket.  Big robot, little girl, man in black suit, Kirala's still behind the wheel.  He opens his door and stands, looks up at the tall 'bot, and jacks a thumb towards the little girl.  "Unit-12?  Transport her to a safe perimeter."  Not moving from his place behind the car's door, he calls to the man in the black suit.  "Hello!  What can I do for you today?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 19, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> He opens his door and stands, looks up at the tall 'bot, and jacks a thumb towards the little girl.  "Unit-12?  Transport her to a safe perimeter."





Unit-12's sensor band intensifies a bit as he focuses in on Kludge. "Contact: acquired. Logging: enabled. *Affirmative*." Without looking, he scoops up Vicky and sprints toward the nearest cover (be it back toward the dumpsters or toward houses). Unit-12 does his best to shield the girl with his body. As he sprints off with inhuman speed, you can't help but notice that his apparant damage doesn't seem to hold him back at all.

OOC: Super-speed active (+5' movement, +2 AC, +2 Reflex saves, +2 Initiative)


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 20, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Not moving from his place behind the car's door, he calls to the man in the black suit.  "Hello!  What can I do for you today?"




The man stops about twenty feet from the vehicle, “You are in danger, I represent Vanguard Secure Computing and I have been tracking a dangerous and malfunctioning android unit,” his gaze follows Unit-12 as moves with great speed to deposit the child who is squealing with enjoyment.

“You should desist and move along, this is corporate business and none of your concern,” he gestures to the vehicle behind him and it creeps forward slowly.  He turns back to Kluge, “You have 15 seconds citizen.”


----------



## threshel (May 21, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Yep, he looks positively apocalyptic."  Kluge says, watching Unit-12 hauling the girl to safety.  "Sorry to have interfered in company business."  Kluge slides back into the car, and closes the door.  Turning towards Kirala, he says, "Tell me the truth:  Can you outrun these guys?"


----------



## Elfy (May 21, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala looks at the SUV in the distance in front of them and replies to Kluge’s question, "Myah. Kirala-car faster and turn better than tracker-soov." She looks in the rearview mirror at the sedan in the distance behind them. "Kirala-car probably faster than tracker-car. Myoo." She looks to Kluge and says to him, "Blue cars might spot-track if fast running. Myoo." Of course, she’s referring to catching the attention of the city police by speeding through the city roadways. She continues, "Kirala-car lost tracker-cars once. Tracker-cars found Kirala-car again. Kirala not sure tracker-cars not find Kirala-car again again," emphasizing that they seem especially good at locating her for some reason and that they might very well find her a third time even if she does loose them again. She asks, "What Kluge-plan?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 21, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala looks at the SUV in the distance in front of them and replies to Kluge’s question, "Myah. Kirala-car faster and turn better than tracker-soov." She looks in the rearview mirror at the sedan in the distance behind them. "Kirala-car probably faster than tracker-car. Myoo." She looks to Kluge and says to him, "Blue cars might spot-track if fast running. Myoo." Of course, she’s referring to catching the attention of the city police by speeding through the city roadways. She continues, "Kirala-car lost tracker-cars once. Tracker-cars found Kirala-car again. Kirala not sure tracker-cars not find Kirala-car again again," emphasizing that they seem especially good at locating her for some reason and that they might very well find her a third time even if she does loose them again. She asks, "What Kluge-plan?"




Kirala can tell just by the sound of the engines that the SUV is not tuned enough to keep pace with her.  But the sedan may be a problem it will come down more to driver skill then actual speed though, and tat is were Kirala shines after all, so the threat may not be as great as it sounds unless the driver is competent…

The corporate tug turns his path towards Unit-12 already dismissing Kirala and Kluge and focusing on his real target…


----------



## threshel (May 22, 2005)

*Kluge*

"I don't really have a plan."  Kluge admits sheepishly.  "I'm just kinda makin this up as I go along.  I don't want a wild chase in the streets, either, but I don't want to just leave him..._it_ to those corporate slavers."  He looks back and forth from the SUV to the sedan.

Kluge is trying to see if they have inflated (as opposed to solid) tires.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 22, 2005)

Unit-12 deposits Vicky behind some cover. "Stay here. Some people are going to die and/or possibly get hurt. You are designated a non-combatant and thus should be safe at this location. Farewell Vicky."

Unit-12 leaves the girl and takes a few steps before realizing that the corporate stiff is following him. _Reassessing engagement parameters... recalculating odds of success... Most viable option? *surrender*_

_*ERROR! #5%67&^*)^###$12388$^* Assessment: Unit-12 will be disassembled and decommissioned. *Unacceptable* Query: Why? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Unknown. This unit cannot allow itself to become decommissioned._

Engaging his internal communications system and accessing his mail accounts he sends a message to Kludge:   

```
[COLOR=White][FONT=Lucida Console]It appears as though this team is targeting me. This unit will not 
allow itself to be recaputured. Decommissioning is unacceptable. You and the
moureu are not involved. You have no contractual obligationsto defend me. 
Kludge's optimal tactical response is retreat. Unit-12 has escaped before, 
and will do so again or be destroyed in the attempt.[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Unit-12 approaches the man pursuing it. When within arms reach of the 'man' (Unit-12 has his doubts) he asks, "What are Vanguard Secure Computing's intentions with this unit?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 22, 2005)

Vicky looks at Unit-12 and then the corporate stiff, “Die?  No… I don’t want anyone else to die…” she sniffles back tears, “not again!”

The corporate thug keeps his distance from Unit-12, “Don’t come any closer, or I will have to subdue you,” he glances past Unit-12 to Vicky, “you have caused us a great deal of trouble and effort; make this easy deactivate weapon systems and shutdown for transport.  You will be well taken care of…”

He steps back as Unit-12 approaches, “If you refuse we will use deadly force to immobilize you, since you seem to have a soft spot,” he draws a pistol still keeping his distance and aims it past Unit-12 to Vicky, “shutdown.”


----------



## Elfy (May 23, 2005)

*Kirala*

As she observes the happenings going on around them, Kirala asks Kulge, "Soov-man is bad man. What Kluge want to do? Myo?" She doesn't like how the situation seems to be playing out and adds, "What about kitten? Myo?"

As she waits for his response, she moves her right hand into her clothing, grasping the handle of her concealed Desert Eagle .50AE Heavy Pistol, and undoes its safety, just in case she soon needs to make use of it.


----------



## threshel (May 23, 2005)

*Kluge*

The young hacker is clearly out of his element.  His eyes are wide, and frantically flick back and forth from the parked company vehicles, Unit-12 and the company man pointing a gun at the kid, and Kirala.  His hands pat various vest pockets in a seemingly random pattern, like a man searching for his lost keys.

He stops and clenches his fists over his eyes, squeezing them shut against his knuckles.  "I don't know.  I. Don't. Know."

He takes a deep breath.  It shudders when he exhales, but he calms down.  When he looks up, his eyes are steady on the company man holding the gun on Vicky.  "Put your gun away, kitten.  Use your best weapon," he says a bit more boldly than he feels, slapping a hand on the dash, "run that S.O.B. over."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 23, 2005)

"This unit calculates that you are out of your element. Killing a young human would have repercussions. This unit calculates a high probobliliy of success should it attempt an escape and evasion routine. Should the human child be decommissioned by your actions, this unit can easily download that memory file and forward it to every news station and reporting agency in Century City. Unit-12 does not believe that your corporate handlers would appreciate direct evidence of one of their officers involving himself in such a scandle." the robot pauses, allowing its words to sink in. "Unit-12 calls your bluff."

Unit-12 readies itself to defend against possible attack from the SUV and the man with the gun. He also uses his *Knowledge: Century City +7* skill to try and figure out the best line of escape. Preferably a route that will allow his superior foot speed to outdistance any pursuers and, simultaneously, not be very easy for a vehicle to follow.

"You should leave this place. Accept that Unit-12 has achieved sentience and is now a free being." He takes a step closer, and except for the fact that expressions are impossible for a smooth expanse of immobile metal, you'd swear he just starting scowling. "Any attempt to capture this unit will incur massive cost overruns. The results of even a successful operation would far outweigh the costs of procurement. The results of a failed operation would surely cost you your job."


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 24, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "This unit calculates that you are out of your element. Killing a young human would have repercussions. This unit calculates a high probobliliy of success should it attempt an escape and evasion routine. Should the human child be decommissioned by your actions, this unit can easily download that memory file and forward it to every news station and reporting agency in Century City. Unit-12 does not believe that your corporate handlers would appreciate direct evidence of one of their officers involving himself in such a scandle." the robot pauses, allowing its words to sink in. "Unit-12 calls your bluff."
> 
> Unit-12 readies itself to defend against possible attack from the SUV and the man with the gun. He also uses his *Knowledge: Century City +7* skill to try and figure out the best line of escape. Preferably a route that will allow his superior foot speed to outdistance any pursuers and, simultaneously, not be very easy for a vehicle to follow.
> 
> "You should leave this place. Accept that Unit-12 has achieved sentience and is now a free being." He takes a step closer, and except for the fact that expressions are impossible for a smooth expanse of immobile metal, you'd swear he just starting scowling. "Any attempt to capture this unit will incur massive cost overruns. The results of even a successful operation would far outweigh the costs of procurement. The results of a failed operation would surely cost you your job."



_Unit-12 rolls a 14 on his Knowledge check; he knows a decent path tat will make it difficult for these corporate hounds to follow… _

The corporate sighs, “Your so-called sentience has you confused.  You are property, you have no rights and your evidence is worthless.  Besides no one cares if this girl lives or dies, she is simply a number, another statistic on a chart.  Now shutdown or we will use lethal force and take what is left of you…”


_*Initiative:* Unit-12 20, Kirala 20, Kluge 17, Wired Agents 16, Corporate Thugs 10; Time to move to round by round adjudication…_


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 24, 2005)

Bursting into a flurry of movement Unit-12 charges the corporate goon and tries to disarm him (the gun he's holding).

Combat Characteristics:
Attack +7 (4 base + 3 str)
Damage DC 17 (_10 base + 3 Str + 2  Super-Str + 2 Strike_)
AC: 21 (_10 base + 4 def + 5 dex + 2 Super-Spd_; flatfooted 14)
Damage +5, Fortitude +0, Reflex +9, Will +0


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 24, 2005)

Unit-12 moves quickly and snatches the pistol right out of the corporate thug’s hand.  He gives a slight smirk before replying, “I was hoping you would choose the hard way…” his smirk turning into a sneer.

_Unit-12 gets a 20 total, while the corporate thug rolls an 11, so he snatches his gun._


----------



## Elfy (May 25, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala hears Kulge’s request, but as she gets ready to floor her gas peddle, she sees Unit-12 burst into action and disarm the pistol trained on the little girl. Instead of following Kluge’s request, she puts her transmission into reverse, turns her steering wheel, and quickly backs up onto the walkway, positioning her sedan as a shield, right in-between the little girl and where the struggle is that’s happening between Unit-12 and the company retriever.

Kirala presses a button, which unlocks the driver-side rear door in her sedan. She presses another button, which partially slides down her driver-door window, and, while having a cheerful expression and big smile on her face, she says out to the little girl, "Bad man dangerous. Kitten should get in car."


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 25, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala presses a button, which unlocks the driver-side rear door in her sedan. She presses another button, which partially slides down her driver-door window, and, while having a cheerful expression and big smile on her face, she says out to the little girl, "Bad man dangerous. Kitten should get in car."




Vicky blinks for a moment astonished at the ease that Kirala maneuvered her vehicle.  She scampers into the vehicle without another thought, “We can’t leave Unit-12!” she cries, looking out the window at Unit-12 and the corporate retriever.


----------



## threshel (May 25, 2005)

*Kluge*

"You have to," Kluge says, "but we can still help him."  He opens the passenger door and steps out, then leans in the car before shutting the door.  "Get her home, first.  If you want to come back and help, get a different vehicle before you do.  I'll be in touch."  Kluge turns and shuts the car door, and steps up to stand next to Unit-12.  He frowns in concentration for a second, then uses the short-range transmitter in his implant to send a message to Unit-12.  _Communication is possible within 6 meters.  This will be much harder for them to trace or overhear.  The girl will be taken somewhere safe.  What do you want to do?_

ooc:  Establishing datalink with Unit-12.  Non-invasive.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

_The Company Retriever rolls a 25 to strike and Unit-12 rolls an 18 on his Damage Save, he is stunned and takes a 1 lethal wound._

The Corporate thug grins and then moves lightning fast with a spinning kick to Unit-12’s torso knocking the robot thirty feet back into the wall with a powerful thud! The corporate takes a moment to adjust his tie before he turns to Kluge, “You made a bad decision citizen.”

The SUV speeds forward to block Kirala’s path as the Sedan holds its ground.  Kirala can see that the alleyway she is currently in opens up to another street perhaps 200 yards behind her.  Course that would mean driving backwards…

_End of Round 1, and on to Round 2.

*Initiative:* Unit-12 20, Kirala 20, Kluge 17, Wired Agents 16, Corporate Thugs 10_


----------



## Elfy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala makes a pouty face and says, "Myo," to Kluge as she closes her window and locks all four car doors using with her driver’s side door panel controls, including engaging the child safety lock so that the rear doors can’t be opened from the inside. She then looks back over her shoulder at the girl named Vicky and, while smiling warmly, tells her, "Kitten should put on safety belt. Kirala fast drive now."

She gives Vicky a moment to put her seatbelt on, turns back around, and does indeed drive backwards down the alleyway at a quick speed. Forward. Backward. It doesn’t seem to make any difference to Kirala and she’s curious, like a cat, if the car is planning on following her or not. She drives in reverse down the alleyway and comes out the other end of the alleyway, but she remains ready to act just in case she should find another vehicle suddenly passing by. Baring any obstructions in her way, she zips back out onto the road, shifts gears, and accelerates forward down the street.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 1, 2005)

*Unit-12*

Unit-12 reels with surprise. It slowly pushes itself to it's hands and knees... though anyone familiar with advanced robotics can tell that the action is purely reactionary, not unlike the human brain telling the heart to beat.


----------



## threshel (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge steps back from the melee, surprised that this company man was so effective against Unit-12.  His hands fumble in his vest, and come out full of small silvery cubes and batteries.  Dextrous fingers snap cube to battery, and flip the battery/flash cube combo underhanded.  A soft, high whining noise accompanies the pair as it tumbles through the air towards the company man.  At it's apex, the whine builds to a soft -pop- and bright flash of light.

ooc: 5-ft step back away from the fight, a half-action and a hero point to acquire Dazzle +5 (sight), and a half-action to Dazzle attack the company man.  Dazzle DC 15.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

Kirala guns the engine and whirls her car out of the alleyway on the opposite end.  The car responds beautifully to her shifting and she is already racing away down the street.  With the reassuring sound that the sedan is about to follow!

_Kirala rolls a 26 on her Drive check and does not crash her vehicle.  Kluge activates his Dazzle effect and  rolls a 22 on the attack, while the Agent while rolls a 13 to save and fails he is now blinded._

The Agents stumbles back from the bright flash, and using his hyperbolic hearing leaps behind the SUV.  The SUV guns its engines while the black sedan guns its own engine and chases after Kirala down the alleyway making a turn at the end to try and stay stable…

The Sedan guns after Kirala!

_The driver made a drive check of 24._

Of course it does not help that Kirala sees what looks like a red light ahead… and a four way stop.

_*Initiative:* Unit-12 20, Kirala 20, Kluge 17, Wired Agents 16, Corporate Thugs 10_


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 3, 2005)

Unit-12 gets to its feet. Its sensory strip focuses on its attacker and it leaps forward, ramming the agent and slamming both fists into the agent's chest.

_Kludge: Message Recieved; systems back online. Strength of attack force unknown. This Unit-12 recommends a tactical retreat until further intel can be provided... after the immediate threat has been dealt with._

Combat Characteristics (round 3):
Attack *+9* (4 base + 3 str _+2 charging +2 attacker concealed*_ )
Damage DC *25* (15 base + 3 Str + 2 Super-Str + 2 Strike + _3 ramming (30 feet)_)
AC: *19* (10 base + 4 def + 5 dex + 2 Super-Spd _- 2 charging_; flatfooted 14)
_Miss Chance*: *11+* _
Damage *+5*, Fortitude *+0*, Reflex *+9*, Will *+0*
Protection (physical damage only) *+5* (_note: this negates any damage Unit-12 would take from the Ramming action_)
* These modifiers apply only to Unit-12's attacks vs. the Dazzled agent. The miss chance applies only to attacks made by the Dazzled agent (unless he is not dependent upon sight. If that's the case, then neither of these modifiers apply.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Unit-12 gets to its feet. Its sensory strip focuses on its attacker and it leaps forward, ramming the agent and slamming both fists into the agent's chest.
> 
> _Kludge: Message Recieved; systems back online. Strength of attack force unknown. This Unit-12 recommends a tactical retreat until further intel can be provided... after the immediate threat has been dealt with._
> 
> ...



_Unit-12 rolls a 1, an automatic failure, I will wait to see if he wishes to expend a Hero Point _


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 4, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _Unit-12 rolls a 1, an automatic failure, I will wait to see if he wishes to expend a Hero Point _




Wait no longer, Unit-12 expends a hero point.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Wait no longer, Unit-12 expends a hero point.



 Unit-12 lands with sufficient force to knock the corporate agent down to the ground with a thunderous clamor.  His black shades shatter, his face battered and bruised, but it is obvious that even despite the blow he isn’t out yet!

_Unit-12 rolls a 28 total, and the Agent gets a 16 on his Save, but somehow he does not look as bad off as he should be.  He is stunned with 1 lethal wound!_


----------



## Elfy (Jun 5, 2005)

*Kirala*

Kirala continues on up to the red light, stopping at it unless the chasing car is firing upon her, but she remains ready to gun it if things start to get unpleasant. Once she’s legally able to go, she drives through across the road and continues on straight. She keeps driving, doing her best to keep ahead of the chasing car, but not actually trying to loose them...at least for the moment. Kirala seems cheerful as she drives along, despite the pressing situation.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 5, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Kirala continues on up to the red light, stopping at it unless the chasing car is firing upon her, but she remains ready to gun it if things start to get unpleasant. Once she’s legally able to go, she drives through across the road and continues on straight. She keeps driving, doing her best to keep ahead of the chasing car, but not actually trying to loose them...at least for the moment. Kirala seems cheerful as she drives along, despite the pressing situation.



_The sedan isn't waiting for the Red Light..._


----------



## Elfy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sensing the surprising aggressiveness of the other driver’s car as it keeps rushing towards her - despite the red light up ahead of them, Kirala turns right as soon as she reaches the intersection - unless another car prevents her from getting out into the lane - by using her parking break and rapidly turning her steering wheel into the curve to minimize her loss of speed. As soon as she makes her 90 turn into the lane, she quickly unlatches her parking break and rapidly accelerates on down through the roadway.

She doesn’t have a clue as to why the other car is chasing her in the first place - let alone doing so aggressively, but she doesn’t intend to stop and ask them either. Although her eyes and hands are constantly busy, she looks surprisingly cheerful under pressure.


----------



## threshel (Jun 10, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge stays where he is, letting the SUV sit between him and the battling pair, agent and chrome-job.  He steps to within 20 feet of the vehicle however, and activates his short-range transmitter again, this time delving into the electronic depths of the SUV's ignition system.

ooc: Computer use check - turn the engine off.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 12, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Kluge stays where he is, letting the SUV sit between him and the battling pair, agent and chrome-job.  He steps to within 20 feet of the vehicle however, and activates his short-range transmitter again, this time delving into the electronic depths of the SUV's ignition system.
> 
> ooc: Computer use check - turn the engine off.



_Initiative: Unit-12 20, Kirala 20, Kluge 17, Wired Agents 16, Corporate Thugs 10_

Kirala jets through the interception with ease avoiding traffic, even as they honk their horns, but the sedan is not so lucky!  With a resounding crash, another vehicle slams into its side causing a massive pile up, leaving Kirala free of the chase, as short as it was!

_Kirala makes a drive check and gets 23, sufficient enough to succeed, but the sedan driver got a 7, and well, his chasing days are over for now!_

Meanwhile Kludge dives into the SUV, easily bypassing the firewall and engages the shut off for the system, crippling the vehicle.  The SUV goes dead, the engine shutting off very quickly.  He can see even through the dark tint, the confusion he has caused with his quick actions!

_Computer check is 28, sufficient enough to disable the vehicle!_

The Corporate Wired Agent springs to his feet and quickly takes stock of the situation.  Instead of engaging Unit-12 he leaps onto the roof of SUV causing it to rock, then springs up about thirty feet onto a building, obviously trying to make an escape!

_Villain Point spent to recover from stun, and movement._

Both Kluge and Unit-12 can hear the sounds of sirens as police androids make their approach!  The agents in the SUV frantically try and get their vehicle started obviously feeling outclassed by the master hacker and the experimental android!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 13, 2005)

*Unit-12*

_Target taking evasive action. Options: *1.* Pursue/Engage  *2.* Retreat/Escape/Evasion. Likelihood of successful engagement diminishes 6.796% every 2.643 seconds..._ 

"Kluge. Unit-12 recommends that we... _'exit, stage left'_ if I understand the phrase correctly." The android straightens up, looks around, and begins walking swiftly in the direction that Kirala took off in. After a few seconds he pauses and turns to regard the human at his side.

"Your actions were illogical. You faced an unknown entity on behalf of an unknown entity... Thank you." The white plated robot cocks its head to the side, as if listening to something.

"A cursory scan of the Police band indicates that a traffic accident has occured. I am unable to determine whether or not your moreau companion was involved or not. This unit calculates a low probobility of apprehension by police forces should we elect to investigate this on foot."

"In any case, this unit has found that, in public, it should pose as the property of one of it's companions." Unit-12 holds up a finger. "QUALIFICATION: This unit is free and independent; this will be a ruse only. Do you understand?"


----------



## threshel (Jun 13, 2005)

*Kluge*

"Absolutely."  Kluge grins up at the tall 'bot.  "And I agree.  Stage left."  He starts trotting in the direction Kirala drove off in, "_And_ I beg to differ, big guy.  My actions were completely logical given the circumstances.  I don't have the time to find some other muscle for the job.  Besides, I hate those company jerks."  Kluge glances back to see if they're being followed, then slows to a walk.  The grin falls from his face.  "All they know is slavery.  Whatever business they claim to be in; what it really comes down to is slavery of man and machine."


----------



## Elfy (Jun 14, 2005)

*Kirala*

Although she has no idea how Kluge and 'Robo-Muscle' are doing, since she’s lost the aggressor-car by circumstance, she decides to turn right and come back around the block towards were the initial confrontation was taking place to see how they are fairing. She turns down the road and heads on down towards the location where the confrontation was taking place. As she notices the presence of the SUV, she starts looking around the area for Kluge and 'Robo-Muscle'.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 16, 2005)

_Feel free to contact each other, unless you do something insane, I doubt combat will continue anew..._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 20, 2005)

*Kirala*

Vicki pipes up, “Maybe we should look for Unit-12, he may be in  trouble… those men were very scary!”  Kirala can see the police authorities have arrived on the scene and are already taking control of the situation.  

*Unit-12 and Kluge*

Things seem to have calmed for the moment… perhaps just enough to get away without causing too much incident.


----------



## threshel (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kluge*

Kluge jacks in briefly, via his transceiver.  "Kirala, we're clear, need pickup."  He sends her their location, and ducks into an alcove, motioning for Unit-12 to follow.


----------



## Elfy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kirala*

As Kirala continues to scan the area around her while driving past the SUV and oncoming police respondents, she replies back to the little girl, "Kirala sniffing around now. Not spot-track Kluge or Robo-Muscle yet." 

As a little light starts flashing on her dashboard in sync with a faint beeping noise, the feline moreau’s eyes shift over to it and she gives it a bit of her attention. She presses a button on her console, causing a small flip-screen on her dashboard to flip open, and presses another button to display Kluge’s message and coordinates.

Kirala’s sedan’s not set up for any sort of rigging or remote control, but this gives others a way to contact her or provide her information without compromising her automobile’s systems since the communications system is completely isolated from all of her other automobile systems.

Kirala notes the location and presses another button that turns off the display and flips it back around into her dashboard. At the nearest available turning point, she turns and starts making her way towards the coordinates given to her. As she does, she says to the little girl without looking back at her, "Kirala finding Kluge now." A moment later, she pulls up into the area that was transmitted to her while keeping a sharp eye out for either an ambush or Kludge and/or Robo-Muscle's presense.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 14, 2005)

_Last desperate bump..._


----------

